# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  January 7, 2012 NH Debate - OFFICIAL Thread

## Matt Collins

The debate will air from 9-11 p.m. ET from Saint Anselm College, where it will be moderated by ABC News’ Diane Sawyer and George Stephanopoulos, as well as WMUR-TV anchor Josh McElveen. It is sponsored by ABC News/Yahoo! News/WMUR.




Ask questions of the candidates here:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...3093947AAlB0wn


Twitter hashtag:
#NHdebate


It appears that you can stream the debate live at these links:

http://www.livestream.com/abcnews/share

http://abcnews.go.com/politics

http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-primary-extended-coverage/interactive.html

----------


## ronpaulitician

Diane Saw-- NOOOOOOO!!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh.. It's those two again.. Diane sure likes to hear herself talk..

Now that Bachmann is out.. does this officially mean no more 9-9-9?

Edit: This may be a stream..
http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/abc-live-stream

----------


## pauliticalfan

Who thought it was a good idea to let Diane Sawyer moderate another debate? How much you wanna bet she went to the "pharmacy" again.

----------


## asurfaholic

Ugh... this debate will be bad. Mark my words

----------


## JJ2

If they ask Paul about earmarks again, he needs to mention Santorum and his hypocrisy. Santorum admits that it is the Constitutional duty of Congress to earmark every dollar, and yet he now says that due to the political winds shifting he now opposes earmarks because the people are against them!

----------


## Bruno

Topics that will come up will be Newsletters, Huntsmann false flag, and Iran, and I'm confident Ron will be prepared.

----------


## brandon

This debate will be awesome. I wish it was tomorrow night though. I'm not sure if I want to spend Saturday night watching a debate on TV.

----------


## dante

Eww. She was sooo condescending - I couldn't stand her in the last debate.

----------


## C_J_Burns

Yeah, I'm bracing myself for tonight, but after watching some of Dr. Paul's recent speeches I'm confident he'll be prepared tonight.

----------


## bronc_fan23

> This debate will be awesome. I wish it was tomorrow night though. I'm not sure if I want to spend Saturday night watching a debate on TV.


Most people around the country will be watching the NFL playoffs anyways. Who knows how many will watch in NH, since it won't be the Patriots playing.

----------


## ross11988

I wondered where she stopped in NH? A gas station?

----------


## LiveForHonortune

People will most likely watch the debates online like last time anyway, especially if someone does another Rick Perry moment.

As taping the superbowl is apparently agianst the laws of the No Fun League, I'm going to have to watch it youtube again.

----------


## Monotaur

According to a page linked to from the Huffington Post ( http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1191336.html ), it will be streamed here: http://abcnews.go.com/politics .

----------


## The One

In before thread too long to even consider reading...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

put the times in the title est pst

----------


## ropo

NFL playoffs tonight, probably won't have a many viewers

----------


## fade

I will be at my nephew's birthday party tonight until about 9:30. Hopefully someone can get these on youtube relatively quickly so I can watch it when I get home.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> NFL playoffs tonight, probably won't have a many viewers


Patriots aren't playing. New Hampshire viewers are likely to watch debate.

----------


## Suzu

I sent a question:




> This is for all of the candidates EXCEPT Ron Paul: I have great difficulty making plans for the future while the issue of war with Iran is on the table. You all seem to think Dr. Paul's ideas on foreign policy are 'dangerous' but what about the fact that China and Russia are threatening to attack the USA if we go to war with Iran, isn't THAT really the most dangerous idea of all?
> 
> Sources:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...80208P20120104
> 
> http://www.commodityonline.com/news/...44134-3-1.html


If you like it, please go vote it up! Right now (3:05 PM CST) it's the fourth one down on the first page when you sort the questions from newest to oldest.

----------


## Liberty74

> Topics that will come up will be Newsletters, Huntsmann false flag, and Iran, and I'm confident Ron will be prepared.


My response to the Huntsman crap...

"I sympathize for what Huntsman is going through by someone putting his daughters in an ad. Such ad in no way came from my campaign and some evidence it came from his own to continue the month long smear agenda against the only conservative running which is me. I also sympathize with Huntsman that he is still a very low tier candidate and shows his character of desperation."

----------


## cynic

> My response to the Huntsman crap...
> 
> "I sympathize for what Huntsman is going through by someone putting his daughters in an ad. Such ad in no way came from my campaign and some evidence it came from his own to continue the month long smear agenda against the only conservative running which is me. I also sympathize with Huntsman that he is still a very low tier candidate and shows his character of desperation."


I don't know... Maybe Paul should take the high road and bring up how he and Huntsman may have gotten along in the past. About the videos, he could simply state that it may have been posted by another campaign in an attempt to smear his own [Paul's].

----------


## LisaNY

If they bring up the Huntsman crap Ron should say:

"why are we even discussing youtube videos when there are millions of Americans out of work and worrying about how they're gonna feed their families"?

----------


## socal

> I sent a question:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it, please go vote it up! Right now (3:05 PM CST) it's the fourth one down on the first page when you sort the questions from newest to oldest.


What do you think of asking Romney if he would try to repeal the NDAA that Obama just signed, if elected?

----------


## nowwearefree

> Diane Saw-- NOOOOOOO!!!!!


i really dislike both Diana Saw and George Stephanopoulo
Diana Saw is just plain arrogant, stupid , and not in touch with the real world
George Stephanopoulo on the other hand is very clearly against Ron Paul, i dislike him more than most fox anchors and that says a lot

----------


## ZanZibar



----------


## anewvoice

> Most people around the country will be watching the NFL playoffs anyways. Who knows how many will watch in NH, since it won't be the Patriots playing.


Yeah, i have to admit I'll be watching the Lions tonight, hell it may be another decade before we see the playoffs again!

----------


## bluesc

So, do we think Ron is going to play it safe or go on the offensive?

Judging by what I've seen recently, I'll go with the latter.

----------


## Bruno

> So, do we think Ron is going to play it safe or go on the offensive?
> 
> Judging by what I've seen recently, I'll go with the latter.


Me, too!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> This debate will be awesome. I wish it was tomorrow night though. I'm not sure if I want to spend Saturday night watching a debate on TV.


Just watch the tube of it later

----------


## thehungarian

Can't wait. No booze, but I'm still pumped.

----------


## walt

Yo Collins, here you go my friend...

http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-pr...teractive.html

----------


## Indy Vidual

This seems to be a good feed without flashing ads
http://www.livestream.com/abcnews/share

Here is the _Official_ feed:
http://abcnews.go.com/politics

----------


## Machiavelli

http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=6749

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Here is where to watch

http://abcnews.go.com/politics

----------


## realtonygoodwin

It was after the ABC debate in Iowa when Dr. Paul started his Iowa surge...

----------


## Matt Collins

Streaming links added to the OP

----------


## Oddone

Whats going on in those streams? they have some french people talking about something and singing.

----------


## Dorfsmith

What's the drinking game tonight?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Romney needs to be asked if he will support the nominee.

----------


## eduardo89

> What's the drinking game tonight?


A shot every time:
- Newt attacks super pacs
- Santorum claims Iran will wipe use a nuclear weapon against the US
- Huntsman talks about the nation's "core"
- Perry says something intelligent

----------


## Ilhaguru

> What's the drinking game tonight?


Drink every time Paul's foreign policy is called dangerous despite the bloody record in Iraq and Afghanistan?

----------


## RPES1

Na, drink every time Paul doesn't get a question!

----------


## sailingaway

Ron was asked about entitlements before the debate: http://www.wmur.com/video/30157263/detail.html

----------


## icon124

There's always a method to the madness 

RP has been using the good guy approach for most of the debates, but judging by the way he has been acting the past month or two I say he goes out and plays offense tonight.

----------


## Tal

So it is mister ''that is not gonna happen'' that will be asking questions? Ugh I cant stand that guy.

----------


## neverseen

okay. said my prayer for paul.  getting ready to celebrate a great debate win by paul with a couple porterhouses w/ all the trimmings!  <3

----------


## Bruno

Drink when Perry mentions "values"?

----------


## bluesc

> So it is mister ''that is not gonna happen'' that will be asking questions? Ugh I cant stand that guy.


I'll buy you a beer if you buy ABC, call Stephanopoulos into a room, ask him why he comes into work in the morning, and when he says "Well, to keep my job.." tell him--



Nah, just steal his wife.

----------


## jonhowe

Ron should pre-empt any questions on the "Manchurian Candidate" ad in his opening.  This bull-crap is getting over the top, I have friends/potential supporters calling me about it all day.

----------


## thoughtomator

It will be very interesting to see how many people watch the debate vs. how many people watch the NFL game

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Check out my comment of 8:07 PM 

https://plus.google.com/116806352365...ts/h3axmU7gmjh

----------


## EndTheECB

I expect at least one of these Questions:

Congressman Paul - You've been critiziced the recent days for this Ad made by your supporters *Showing complete ad*. Do you believe Huntsman is a chinese agent?

Congressman Paul - Your supporters have frequently been using the offensive name "Frothy" for Senator Santorum. Will you apologize?

----------


## Ssd

I can't wait for this. RP is 2nd and they better treat him that way as the clear opposition to Romney. However, I think focus will be on Gingrich, Frothy, and Romney with Paul only being asked questions sparingly. The media will then say that Santorum won but Romney, Gingrich is the clear rivalry going on with Huntsman to finish fourth behind the 3 just mentioned. A couple in the media will say that Paul is just here to spread his message.

----------


## Bruno

> Check out my comment of 8:07 PM 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/116806352365...ts/h3axmU7gmjh


+ rep!

----------


## phill4paul

> Check out my comment of 8:07 PM 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/116806352365...ts/h3axmU7gmjh



  ROFL!

----------


## Bruno

Don't suppose anyone is watching Iowa vs. Oklahoma wrestling?  Amazing matches!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> If you don't have cable, it will be streamed here as well: http://www.rentadrone.tv/debate/


Folks should use this stream and give the jerks at ABC as little measurable traffic as possible.

----------


## Captain Caveman

Is there a TOOB for Ron's comments (highlights)?

----------


## ghengis86

> Check out my comment of 8:07 PM 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/116806352365...ts/h3axmU7gmjh


nice!

----------


## ghengis86

no mention of RP yet in ABC's pre-debate coverage.  only santorum, gingrich and perry.  nothing at all

----------


## Machiavelli

has there even been a mention of ron paul?

----------


## Captain Caveman

> Is there a TOOB for Ron's comments (highlights)?


Wait... did it air yet?

Man.. working night shift and seven days a week is a killer.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul's picture last, behind Rick Perry, in the ABC promo. Just a coincidence, though, I'm sure.

----------


## nyrgoal99

I sent in about 10 questions this morning, most for Romney/Santorum to get them going with Paul

----------


## moonshine5757

I have MAJOR problem with Ron Paul ... he needs a new tailor, lol. Every suit seems like it is just a tad too big for his body.

----------


## Arklatex

what channel is the debate?

----------


## ord33

Watch for the question about Dr. Paul and Frank joining together with the military spending cut and what is in it. Especially in the light of Obama cutting $500 billion in "defense".

----------


## IterTemporis

They are really pushing Santorum.. 
Yuck.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RPfan1992

> what channel is the debate?


abc/komo news, which is channel 4 for me.

----------


## Jtorsella

WOOOOWWW at the intro

----------


## ZanZibar

> Don't suppose anyone is watching Iowa vs. Oklahoma wrestling?  Amazing matches!


No, but I saw that awful Santorum commercial from 2006

----------


## Jtorsella

They made it a Santorum v Romney NH battle.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Na, drink every time Paul doesn't get a question!


You tryin' to kill us with alchohol poisoning?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hate these dramatic intros. They try to shape the narrative beforehand.

----------


## playpianoking

The debate isn't on my ABC station...  Is there a livestream link?

----------


## JJ2

Ron Paul DEAD LAST in debate intro as a low tier candidate!

----------


## jkob

Dianne Sawyer ughhhhhhhh

----------


## bluesc

> The debate isn't on my ABC station...  Is there a livestream link?


http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## JJ2

> The debate isn't on my ABC station...  Is there a livestream link?


www.yahoo.com

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum must feel amazing that he is actually standing in the middle. That was a big smile that he gave.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

You could hear a pin drop in there.

----------


## Oddone

Our audiance was chosen? What?

----------


## Jtorsella

10000 bucks they do Romney and then Santorum.

----------


## Bruno

Audience looked like they were told they would be waterboarded if they applauded.  Weirdest opening ever.

----------


## sevin

Romney NEVER gives a straight answer. ugh

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RonPaulRules

The debate is on ABC, wow this is probably going to be the most seen debate.

----------


## amabala

he's such a plastic man. romney

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Romney first. Don't care.

----------


## sevin

> 10000 bucks they do Romney and then Santorum.


good call

----------


## Jtorsella

Yep Santorum now.

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney is a living bobblehead.

----------


## Bruno

Ah, the old folksy analogy from Mitt.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

https://twitter.com/#!/GlenBradley/s...31271682080768

Question for #*NHDebate** @RonPaul "Does your detailed 'Restore America' budget plan keep Social Security solvent for 35 years?"*
*


https://twitter.com/#!/GlenBradley/s...30995432652801

Question for #NHDebate@RonPaul "What will you do if Congress declares war on a nation who threatens or attacks us such as Iran?"*

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> 10000 bucks they do Romney and then Santorum.


Don't have 1000 dollars but hey, you're WINNING!

----------


## Lavitz

Oh God, Iran already

----------


## jkob

> 10000 bucks they do Romney and then Santorum.


yup

probably go right back to Romney

----------


## axlr

> Our audiance was chosen? What?


I know right.

----------


## runamuck

If I have to listen to Santorum speak for more than 30 seconds I may not be able to watch this.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> 10000 bucks they do Romney and then Santorum.




+Rep

----------


## cajuncocoa

Santorum just can't wait to blow up Iran.

----------


## Jtorsella

DRINK
Santorum mentions Iran without prompting

----------


## jkob

BOMB BOMB BOMB

----------


## The_Ruffneck

frothy makes me sick , already rattling the sabre on Eye-Rans Nukular ambishinz

----------


## phill4paul

> The debate is on ABC, wow this is probably going to be the most seen debate.


 mmm. dunno about that....what games are on tonight?

----------


## Machiavelli

WAR more WAR

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Audience looked like they were told they would be waterboarded if they applauded.  Weirdest opening ever.


So true lol

----------


## bluesc

This is an economy election, Frothy.

----------


## Hospitaller

First question done,
Second question
WAR PROPAGANDA

----------


## runamuck

Santorum is dying to scream "TURN YOUR KEY GENERAL!"

----------


## libertyfanatic

This debate is already a joke

----------


## IterTemporis

I expect to see a lot of funny comments concerning Santorum tonight

----------


## Liberty74

Romney Santorum ping pong begins.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Ahh! I hate seeing the Grinch!

----------


## jkob

> yup
> 
> probably go right back to Romney


oh lord its predictable

----------


## libertyfanatic

The sound of this debate is weird

----------


## RonPaulRules

> mmm. dunno about that....what games are on tonight?


Lions and Saints are on now.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> mmm. dunno about that....what games are on tonight?


Saints vs. Lions

----------


## axlr

So....Romney, Santorum, Romney, Gingrich. 

I'm seeing a pattern...

----------


## Occam's Banana

The Olympics??
They still do those?

----------


## Jtorsella

YES ITS GINGRICH

----------


## runamuck

I have a feeling Ron will be ignored as always, and when they do ask a question it will be a "hit job"

----------


## DRFilms

nailed it.. Rom, Ricky, Gingrich... sheesh

----------


## dskalkowski

Gingrich, great..

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Watch Ron get 2nd to last in terms of questions

----------


## Razmear

Are we gonna start a pool on how many seconds of talk time Ron gets? 
I'd say between 100 and 120 seconds.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I have a feeling Ron will be ignored as always, and when they do ask a question it will be a "hit job"


Why would we expect otherwise at this point?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Soooooo quiet....

----------


## jkob

lol go Newt

tear down Mitt for us

----------


## opinionatedfool

Be quiet Grinch! Ugh!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Huntsman will be next

----------


## runamuck

Normally, I mute the TV until I see Ron's lips start moving...

----------


## jkob

and back to Mitt

----------


## DRFilms

Oh sheesh.. back to mitt..

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Can't listen to the Grinch's BS anymore. It grates on my soul.

----------


## axlr

Romney again?

I don't like the way this debate is going.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> This debate is already a joke


yes.  Noot?  Really?

----------


## RSLudlum

WTH is with framing the questions so that Romney always gets a reply??

----------


## Bruno

Romney 3, Paul 0

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> A shot every time:
> - Newt attacks super pacs
> - Santorum claims Iran will wipe use a nuclear weapon against the US
> - Huntsman talks about the nation's "core"
> - Perry says something intelligent



somebody is gonna have to remind me.

----------


## sevin

Oh my God everything that comes out of their mouths sounds like $#@! to me.

----------


## phill4paul

> Lions and Saints are on now.


 ah. well i don't have a dog in that race so i guess i'll stay with the neo-con lovefest. i suppose i should run to the store and get a six-pack though. it'll be another 20minutes before ron gets to speak.

----------


## redmod79

Screw this debate.  Wow.  What garbage.

----------


## runamuck

I think I need a shot, and a tall boy..

----------


## Oddone

Good enough numbers guy!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Lol, Romney thinks we should give him credit for "learning how to make jobs."

----------


## jax

Jesus, move on

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Ron Paul blackout tonight. You watch.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

haha, yeah, of course you're right Romney. lol, this guy is a total hypocrite/liar in everyway

----------


## TravisforPaul

This is a set up for the newsletters...

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Yo steph, make sure to avoid the fringe lunatic in 2nd place in NH

----------


## pauliticalfan

Huntsman before Paul WTF

----------


## axlr

How about we add every time Romney says, "Private Sector" to the list of the things we drink to...

----------


## JCF

Christ, Huntsman next?

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

huntsman, give me a break....

----------


## rideurlightning

HAHAHA Okay let's go to Huntsman.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ARE YOU FRIGGIN kidding me?

----------


## Jtorsella

BAHAHA HUNTSMAN?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> WTH is with framing the questions so that Romney always gets a reply??


Yup....They should call this the Romney hour. OMG they went to Huntsman now

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoever said Huntsman was next was completely right..

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Oh my God everything that comes out of their mouths sounds like $#@! to me.

----------


## jkob

Huntsman and then back to Mitt probably

----------


## Agorism

I just turned it on. Has Paul spoken yet?

----------


## Lavitz

Whoever predicted Huntsman would be next was right

----------


## parocks

and to Huntsman

----------


## GunnyFreedom

lmao good gracious what slimy bastards

----------


## Eryxis

> Huntsman will be next


Nailed it.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Blackout !!! Bastards

----------


## libertybrewcity

Has Ron even gotten a question yet? WTH is huntsman getting a question? geez

----------


## Ekrub

I'm watching Gonzaga play Santa Clara and the saints play the lions. Anyone know if the debate will repeat or where it can be seen online afterwords?

----------


## Standing Liberty

I hate the media.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

HUNTSMAN?! I knew it....Ron will go before Perry though (I hope)

----------


## hazek

> I just turned it on. Has Paul spoken yet?


You crazy? Of course not.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Huntsman, playing Mr nice guy....

----------


## DRFilms

Holy shiballs.... Huntsman?... Back to mitt.. or Perry Next!

----------


## RonPaulRules

They are going to try to either black Ron out tonight so he cant move up in polls, or crush him with newsletters and crap.

----------


## Epic

Paul is #2 in NH polls, and they won't ask him a damn question!  Romney has spoken for like 5 minutes already!

----------


## lasenorita

> Huntsman will be next


Called it.

----------


## Jtorsella

Perry next is my guess

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Huntsman want's to be Mitt Romneys VP

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Yeah, let's listen to the guy that got 5 pc in Iowa the other day

----------


## Razmear

> I just turned it on. Has Paul spoken yet?


Nope

----------


## jkob

Huntsman to Mitt to Perry to Mitt

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

LMFAO

----------


## tennman

Not that Santorum needs help, but Romney just made him look like an idiot. Santorum basically said that CEOs and business owners were just managers and Romney popped him on it.

I'm ready to hear RP!

----------


## Oddone

Oh to Romney not Perry.

----------


## pauliticalfan

22%

----------


## runamuck

He'll get 3 questions:

1) Why did you write such racist newsletters? 
2) You'd let Iran NUKE US, are you really suitable to be president?
3) Aren't you too old to be president?

----------


## axlr

Romney again?! WTF IS THIS?

And he just said private sector...again...twice...

EDIT: 3x

----------


## tucker

The commentator cannot wait to say, "Romney 30 seconds to respond".

----------


## Patrick Henry

JOKE

----------


## jax

Romney has gotten a freaking response to every single question

----------


## Lavitz

Huntsman mentions Perry, but Mitt gets the rebuttal (for the third time)?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Huntsman and then back to Mitt probably


You called it!!

----------


## kill the banks

3rd estate is cancer

----------


## DRFilms

Hey wait.. didn't Paul have a job in the private sector? Him next then.. right?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

black this out

DRINK FOR ME

----------


## Rigel

Ron Paul!

----------


## Jtorsella

YEs us on our new ad.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh laws.

yessssssss. 

truth truth truth

----------


## libertyfanatic

Only happens to Ron

----------


## Occam's Banana

Ha! Look at that $#@!-eating grin on Santorums face.

----------


## ctiger2

This is a Mitt Romney presidential run brainstorm session.

Now they cut his mike...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

what a freaktard!!

Ron's the only truthful person up there.

----------


## IterTemporis

What the... "They caught you not telling the truth, Ron."

----------


## jax

Wow frothy you punk

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Did...did stephenapolis just say...

hold the hell on here a moment...

----------


## abruzz0

I want to throw a brick through Santorum's frothy face for that cheap shot.  Wow.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Wtf are they screwing with Ron's mic?

----------


## The_Ruffneck

rons mike giving off distortion can anyone else hear that?

----------


## Rigel

Santorum is such a slime ball.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum will bring up newsletters

----------


## redmod79

Audi is $#@! when Ron is speaking.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Oh my God everything that comes out of their mouths sounds like $#@! to me.


There was a SP episode about that I think lol

----------


## parocks

fix Ron Paul's microphone

----------


## itssimplyjeff

wow. what the $#@! was that?

-_______-

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Razmear

> Wtf are they screwing with Ron's mic?


Sadly not surprised.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Of course, Ron Paul's mic is the one with all the feedback.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

George Soros connection.

punk.

----------


## jkob

SANTORUM: I LOVE BIG GOVERNMENT

----------


## bbartlog

Oh, they fixed his mic all right.

----------


## Jtorsella

He is an idiot.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> What the... "They caught you not telling the truth, Ron."


I KNOW MAN> WTH. ALSO, Ron better get as many rebuttals as Romney is when he is getting attack

"I believe in some government" Yeah, ALL OF IT.

----------


## Eryxis

Shocker the sound on Ron's mike is $#@!ed up.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Why does he get 10 minutes to talk?!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Santorum is lying, flickering with his face.

----------


## jkob

IRAN IRAN IRAN

NEIN NEIN NEIN

----------


## Oddone

IE he became a lobbyst.

----------


## Jtorsella

Prediction: No ron rebuttal.

----------


## runamuck

Ok, so what you're saying Frothy is that you were indeed a lobbyist?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Who called Ron a liar?

----------


## thehungarian

This is $#@!ing absurd.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## cajuncocoa

How long are they going to let Santorum talk??

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

*30 seconds* for a rebuttal!!!  How long is he going to be allowed to ramble?!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

grassroots needs to engage this guy.  take him down.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RESPONSE

----------


## rideurlightning

No one is buying this bull$#@!.

----------


## Lavitz

Longest 30 seconds in the history of the universe.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

how long is santorum going to talk ffs , where is the bell?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Frothy McStink

----------


## itssimplyjeff

> Who called Ron a liar?


the moderator -___-

----------


## flightlesskiwi

he's rationalizing.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## dfalken

What about the 30 seconds for the rebuttal, Santorum spoke for 5 minutes.

----------


## Oddone

> the moderator -___-


No Santorum said that.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

good guy Ron.

good guy.

----------


## bluesc

> the moderator -___-


No, it was Santorum.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

HELL YEAH RON. TELL IT LIKE IT IS.

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa! Go Ron!

----------


## opinionatedfool

You're a big spender, that's all there is to it!

Love it!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum is a punk

----------


## flightlesskiwi

whatever Santo

----------


## jkob

So you lobbied against 'Cap and Trade'

still lobbying

----------


## RonPaulRules

SPENDOMETER

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

ding ding ding!  round 3 FIGHT

----------


## runamuck

They'll give Frothy the last word

----------


## flightlesskiwi

rationalize all you want.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Goddamnit

----------


## opinionatedfool

Shut up Rick!

----------


## jkob

wth was that shoutout to Huntsman?

----------


## hazek

Perry: Ron is a Washington D.C. insider.

Bwahahahhahahahahha

----------


## wstrucke

yeah, that exchange did not bring anyone over to Paul

----------


## rideurlightning

Oh please Rick.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Did Rick just call Ron an insider?

----------


## nowwearefree

i fking hate george
i have said it before this started
he is the most anti ron paul person, more so than fox people
its trully disgrace

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Rick Perry is handsome though.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Perry...  revealed the plan

Huntsman and Perry next.

to marginalize Paul.

and since when has Paul been an "insider"?

----------


## JTforRP

Moderator just $#@!ed us

----------


## thehungarian

I don't think I can watch this.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Shutting Ron Paul out by asking him a question about somebody else, then let them respond forever.

----------


## phill4paul

Odds that they get back to Ron on this?

----------


## DRFilms

I tell you what.. Santorum looked guilty as hell, and kept looking down like he knew it...

----------


## fisharmor

So Perry says Ron Paul is an insider now?
434-1, and the 1 is an insider?

----------


## almyz125

LMAO thanks for the opportunity Rick

----------


## Lothario

totally absurd.  the effin moderator tells Ron Paul, "they caught you not telling the truth."  then he tells Santorum to take his time in the response.

----------


## ross11988

Nice George!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> wth was that shoutout to Huntsman?


We know who he'll endorse when he drops out?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

And the last word goes to...The Froth!

----------


## RPfan1992

wow a hypocrite?

----------


## fisharmor

> I tell you what.. Santorum looked guilty as hell, and kept looking down like he knew it...


This, he got nixoned

OH SNAP, he got called on calling Paul an insider

----------


## Standing Liberty

Thats the only reason gov Good hairs still in this.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh gosh.  the earmark debate.

these people will never learn.

----------


## walt

OMG, why did Jesse Benton ever agree to let Ron participate in this?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron owning

----------


## WD-NY

Ron definitely just threw Santorum off his game. 

"You're saying Congressman Paul is an insider??"

----------


## fisharmor

DP

----------


## bluesc

> totally absurd.  the effin moderator tells Ron Paul, "they caught you not telling the truth."  then he tells Santorum to take his time in the response.


Santorum said it.

----------


## ONUV

medicare part d rick santorum

----------


## axlr

Ron seems to be doing pretty strong. He sounds pretty pissed.

GET MAD RON!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Santorum is lying... Look at his face!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

wow...

here weeeee goooooo

----------


## jax

I wish ron got to talk about himself and not frothy the whole time

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron getting attacked hardcore. Ron's owning.

----------


## Oddone

Here we go.. On to Iran. Tme to bash Ron Paul.

----------


## amabala

ron won that one

----------


## fisharmor

Keep Santorum on the defensive, he's getting killed

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron is surprisingly getting a lot of speaking time. AWESOME!

----------


## jkob

LOL at these losers calling Paul an insider

really?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Iran...

----------


## thehungarian

Oh boy, here we go. Iran time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gobblygoop WTF!?!?!?!?!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Here comes Iran.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Ron seems to be doing pretty strong. He sounds pretty pissed.
> 
> GET MAD RON!


yesssss!!

huntsman you just said absolutely nothing.

----------


## green73

Huntsman is such a swine!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Perry touts his outsider status how moronic.

----------


## madfoot

> OMG, why did Jesse Benton ever agree to let Ron participate in this?


I'm shaking my head right now. He was not prepared to go after Santorum.

----------


## IterTemporis

Everyone is going after Ron.. They should all be going towards Santorum.. Yet they are going after Ron..

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## nyrgoal99

Ron needs to start attacking

----------


## fisharmor

Huntsman wins the smarminess trophy

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Frothy breaking quite the sweat.

----------


## Oddone

Huntsman and Romney sound so rehearsed.

----------


## Jtorsella

STOP!
It's I-Ran time.

----------


## RPfan1992

Boring audience they won't cheer for Ron or anyone.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Perry said we need someone the tea party can get behind and he thinks it's him bwahahahaha

----------


## thoughtomator

Holy hypocrisy Huntsman saying that we need someone who can be trusted

----------


## kylejack

Huntsman is sounding pretty good tonight, even though he's not really said anything.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

huntsman giving an obama speech.

----------


## thomj76

Nice set up...  The first question to Dr. Paul is on the subject of Santorum...  They cut Paul short, let Santorum 'Take all the time you need'...

Oh, Georgie....Amazing...

----------


## Lothario

just saw this article on the abc front page just below the debate video: For Ron Paul, Media Attention Was Just Too Much

ridiculous.

----------


## almyz125

"American people can not longer trust our institutions of power."
...DERP

----------


## eduardo89

Huntsman is so boring.

----------


## walt

What planet is Diane Sawyer living on I care about the economy, jobs and a balanced budget and they spend the whole debate on starting a war with Iran?

----------


## redmod79

Did they put muzzles on the audience?

----------


## hazek

Damn, Huntsman is so damn boring.

----------


## Oddone

She just threw out a chance for him to attack Ron Paul.

----------


## ghengis86

> Huntsman is so boring.


This

----------


## abruzz0

All this BS about Washington corruption from Perry and Huntsman is the same line-for-line garbage we heard, and still do hear, from Obama.  What a bunch of clowns.

----------


## Rigel

Romney time!

Again.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Huntsman sounds like that boring college freshman gen ed professor.

----------


## Oddone

> Did they put muzzles on the audience?


They said that ABC chose the audiance members. They allowed them to laugh when Santorum called Ron a liar.

Edit: If you watched at the begining ABC said they chose the audiance members for the night.

----------


## Agorism

I wish Paul would have hit Santorum and Gingrich and Romney on supporting the individual mandate.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Paul to Santorum trending on twitter.

----------


## moonshine5757

it's great being the frontrunner, romney just talks about obama

----------


## abruzz0

LOL...Romney's like..."Wait wut..."  Haha.  He's zoning out when Huntsman goes on his rants.

----------


## tennman

At least Romney's not an $#@!. Santorum is a frothy ass hole!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Help talk to people about the candidates and the debate on twitter. http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23nhdebate

----------


## jkob

BOMB BOMB BOMB 

BOMB BOMB IRAN

BOMB BOMB BOMB

----------


## Jtorsella

Prediction: Santorum attack Ron Paul. He is annoyed now.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Rigel

Everything Romney says seems so scripted.

----------


## ghengis86

Ron is going to get some shots for sure

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> "American people can not longer trust our institutions of power."
> ...DERP


derp indeed.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> They said that ABC chose the audiance members. They allowed them to laugh when Santorum called Ron a liar.
> 
> Edit: If you watched at the begining ABC said they chose the audiance members for the night.


How freaking stupid.

----------


## Lavitz

The viewers at home must be going crazy. "The audience isn't cheering or booing anyone, I can't tell who's winning"

----------


## nyrgoal99

Dianne looks sober so far tonight

----------


## Occam's Banana

Romney: We should support 1,000,000 Iranians - by BOMBING THEM??

----------


## jkob

Mitt said literally nothing in the 2-3 minutes he spoke there

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Ron's at his best when he gets mad.  It's like a spark gets lit in his head and the gears start turning then the truth just starts pouring out

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Ron Paul top tier !!
http://news.yahoo.com/ron-paul-media...-abc-news.html

_CONCORD, N.H. - Republican presidential candidateRon Paul is learning what it's like to be a top tier contender.

Flanked by two dozen members of the national and local press corps, Ron and his wife Carol were forced to abandon a leisurely breakfast at a New Hampshire diner when the media circus became too much for the small mom and pop establishment to handle._

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Veterans!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Nice Joker hair, Josh.

----------


## Lothario

30 second responses mean talk as long as you want if you're not Ron Paul

----------


## green73

Thanks for mentioning Paul's service

----------


## libertyfanatic

To Perry, of course...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

most donations of AD service members, baby!!

come on Ron!!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Wow, Romney didn't call Ron Paul "dangerous"!  How surprising.

----------


## moonbat

on twitter:
michellemalkin Michelle Malkin 
Paul goes after Santorum for not supporting right to work. Santorum cites lots of other bills, but avoids his RTW vote. #nhdebate

----------


## pauliticalfan

Softball to Perry. Why didn't Paul get that question!?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Perry has no clue wtf hes saying. He didnt rehearse for this question.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

RON BETTER BE ABLE TO ANSWER THIS MILITARY QUESTION.

----------


## KramerDSP

This question is right down Ron's alley. He has to hit this out of the park.

----------


## jkob

didn't know Perry was in the military

----------


## sailingaway

I've tweeted so much I'm in 'twitmo' Congressman Paul now trending, Paul to Santorum before that, Ron Paul before that.

PLEASE can someone retweet the CREW tweet on Santorum from Politofact here since I can't?  https://twitter.com/#!/politifact

----------


## abruzz0

ROFL...Perry just said "thee-ay-ter."

Which rhymes with "interior crocodile alligator."

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Good god Perry is a moron

----------


## RonPaulRules

CHICKEN HAWKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rideurlightning

HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## green73

Chickenhawk!

----------


## parocks

chickenhawk

----------


## sevin

First they attack Obama for reducing military budget, now they will associate Paul with that issue and try to suggest he's as bad as Obama.

----------


## libertybrewcity

We can't cut the defense budget and not put america's freedom in jeopardy. -Rick Perry

wow

----------


## affa

spidey sense tells me santorum was scripted to say 'that's because you're not telling the truth' when the mic went out.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Doubt Ron will get a rebuttal

----------


## RonPaulRules

MY DADDY!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thehungarian

DoD Budget SHALL NOT BE TOUCHED!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

They didn't give Paul a rebuttal.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ABC incites candidates against each other.

you're still a chickenhawk Newt.

----------


## Oddone

A lot of comments. Yea I dodged the draft. I mean you know I was to big boned anyways.

----------


## eduardo89

Ann Coulter is such a troll, a funny one though




> this paul/santorum dispute is going on so long, newt's just gotten married a 4th time.


https://twitter.com/anncoulter/statu...36421054283776

----------


## RonPaulRules

MY DADDY WAS AN ARMY MAN! !!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Dammit, I hate Gringrich, and Ron better be able to be rebuttal!!!!

SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW.

----------


## bluesc

Ugh. This whole debate is people going after Ron while Romney stays in the clear.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## phill4paul

They didn't ask Ron. What a bunch of B.S.

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wow, Gingrich is going to skate on his father and family's military record.

----------


## TravisforPaul

This debate is pathetic

----------


## Agorism

What did Gingrich claim about personally teaching veterans?

----------


## Occam's Banana

Newt "feels" for veterans ... but what do veterans "feel" for Newt?

----------


## green73

He's an army brat!

----------


## libertyfanatic

He dodged the draft, but his dad was in the military so I guess its ok

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

No fair, perry as one of the two up there that served got to say how that experiencve will help him be a better commander in chief. they did not give the same question to RP. Instead they go to newt to defend himself for pauls chicken hawk attack

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the moderators are being really horrible

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

GOOD !!!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Get em Ron! Lol

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> He dodged the draft, but his dad was in the military so I guess its ok


service by proxy.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

They are giving softball questions to Huntsman in the hope of forcing a surge on us!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

SLAP BITCH

----------


## JoshS

I LOVE RON.

----------


## amabala

go freaking go!!! Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lothario

yes Ron, YES!  "At least I went when they called me up!"

----------


## Oddone

They haven't been able to truely smear Ron tonight. Not going horrible or great.

----------


## Rigel

Major ownage by Ron Paul!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

constitution has rules.

----------


## NC Liberty

RON MAD AS HELL TONIGHT!!!!   I LIKE IT!!!

----------


## sevin

WOW

----------


## fisharmor

OMFG RULING!@!!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

LIKE A BOSS!! Firm!

----------


## axlr

WHAT AN ANSWER!

My god!

----------


## NC5Paul

Boom goes the dynamite

----------


## The Magic Hoof

MY HEART WEEPS FOR THEM!

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Touching!

----------


## tennman

Newt Gingrich can shove it!

----------


## green73

Oh no he didn't

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i am sooooo mad.  right now.

----------


## amabala

RON RULES!!!!!!!

----------


## EBounding

Uh Newt, you're not your father.

----------


## madfoot

Aaand he brought it back. Yay Paul

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Newt just said Paul has a long history of saying things that are innacurate and false.

----------


## Oddone

Haha Newt is so full of crap. Newt does that all the time!

----------


## ONUV

lol @ gingrich's fake outrage

----------


## COpatriot

Ron just kicked ass on that answer.

----------


## fisharmor

My daddy again

----------


## RonPaulRules

OMFG OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

YES RON. GET ANGRY.

Also, whatever Newt. You're the mother-effer liar.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

YES!!!!

----------


## rideurlightning

OH $#@! HAHAHAHA

----------


## islather

YES!

----------


## IterTemporis

RON KILLED NEWT

----------


## abruzz0

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  Mute this Gingrich.  Now he wants to be all indignant.  It's his Guiliani moment.  AND RON PAUL WITH THE OWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGG YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Paul got first questions.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Lmfao haha

----------


## axlr

OMG! A GREAT REBUTTAL AND APPLAUSE!

GET EM RONNIE!

----------


## Lavitz

OWNED. "I wasn't eligible wahhh"

----------


## opinionatedfool

Wow! Good job Ron!

I've had it with this Grinch fellow. Grinch is the biggest lier I've ever seen!

----------


## Oddone

Oh snap they clapped for Ron PauL!

----------


## thoughtomator

Paul just slapped down Gingrich hard

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

MAJOR BURN! Gingrich, feels the heat!

----------


## jkob

here they go

----------


## mosquitobite

BAM!!!!

----------


## green73

newletters?

----------


## NC5Paul

"When I was drafted, I was married and had two kids, and I went." Ooooh snap.

Aaaaand newsletters.

----------


## jax

OWNED!

----------


## sevin

oh no newsletters

----------


## hazek

AHHAHAAHHAHAHAAH NEWSLETTER

----------


## thehungarian

"Paul has a long history of saying things that are inaccurate and false" WHAT THE $#@! IS HAPPENING

----------


## DRFilms

Holy crap they clapped!

----------


## parocks

newsletter

----------


## cucucachu0000

BALLLLLIINNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## redmod79

Down goes Gingrich!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

THE $#@!ING NEWSLETTER ARE YOU KIDDING ME WTF

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

The newsletters now

----------


## kill the banks

Lol

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Yup. Bring up the newsletters...

----------


## Hospitaller

BOOM!

----------


## amabala

RON PAUL JUST ONE THAT $#@!!!!!!!!

----------


## nowwearefree

WOOOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Ron just killed Newt
the audience clapped!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NC Liberty

WOW....GINGRICH OWNED!!  "I had two kids, was married, AND I WENT."

----------


## Southron

Newsletters...

----------


## RonPaulFever

holy $#@!.....Newt just got OWNED

----------


## libertyfanatic

NOOOOO

----------


## abruzz0

And right after Ron Paul owns him, here comes Georgy boy with the newsletters.  Wow, this is totally staged.

----------


## fisharmor

OH MY GOODNESS RON YOU ROCK TONIGHT

----------


## freedomforever!

Aahhhh - Ron just owned Gingrich!!!

----------


## GraspingForPeace

Let's be honest, that response by Ron was absolutely inspiring.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

I LOVE YOU RON!!

----------


## itssimplyjeff

$#@!ING NICE

I WAS MARRIED

HAD 2 KIDS

I STILL WENT


LIKE A BOSS

----------


## dfalken

Shut the $#@! up and stick your head as deep up your ass as you can Grinch.  You have been RONSLAMMED!

----------


## almyz125

Ron is RAGING... is this debate solely to square off against him?

----------


## amabala

HECK YA!!!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Get it out of the way early

----------


## jax

> oh no newsletters


Its good he gets to explain himself rather than the media doing it for him

----------


## opinionatedfool

Here comes the racist question!!!

This whole freaking thing is a setup to take Ron Paul down!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron "The Haymaker" Paul is kickin @$$

----------


## NC5Paul

This is the best answer Ron has EVER given to the newsletter question.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Ron is handeling the newsletter question AWESOMELY

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Paul gets first applause of the night.  Hits drug laws as racism.  outstanding!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Ron Paul is owning them. Actually he is.

----------


## amabala

RON IS ON FIRE!!!!!!

----------


## Lavitz

Ron going well out of his way to appeal to independents with this answer.

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul PWNING!

----------


## thehungarian

TRUTH RON

----------


## JoshS

WOW. FIN. HE WINS. YOU JUST LOST.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Good god, Ron, don't use the word "Libertarian" at a republican debate.

----------


## AggieforPaul

F$#@! the media!!! Paul just Delivered newt the head shot, and they totally freak out and go straigt to the newsletters.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron is on fire

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul - My Hero is MLK Like a Boss!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

SHOVE THOSE NEWSLETTERS UP YA ASS GEORGE

----------


## green73

Nice

----------


## sevin

Wow that was epic! Ron doing amazing!!

----------


## islather

go RON!

----------


## jkob

boom

knocked that out of the park

----------


## SwooshOU

Nice, Ron!

----------


## robmpreston

$#@!ing destroyed.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Amazing start

----------


## WD-NY

not what I would've said.

----------


## runamuck

Ron was able to divert the attention

----------


## jax

Great answer!!!!

----------


## RonPaulRules

OMG OMG OMG RON OWNED THE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF$#@! OUT OF THIS WHOLE DEBATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## thoughtomator

I love it the whole debate is about Ron Paul so far

----------


## PaleoPaul

RP is a BOSS tonight!

----------


## ONUV

very clear answer. ron has been practicing.

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

HOLY $#@!ING CRAP! Ron is on FIIIIIIIIIIRREEEE!

President Paul! President Paul!

----------


## mmadness

Ron got the last word!

----------


## kahless

Wow, Ron really nailed and shut them down in response to that last question.

----------


## mosquitobite

He has KICKED BUTT tonight!!!!

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul just owned Newt!   LOL!!!!!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I love you Ron Paul

----------


## KramerDSP

OK. He put the newsletters to bed once and for all and is hitting his groove now.

----------


## Southron

Wow. Way to deflect!

----------


## bsi

I LOVE YOU RON PAUL!

----------


## hazek

WOW STRONG, I'm always very critical and try to judge objectively but damn that was a strong answer to the newsletter BS

----------


## nowwearefree

I must admit
Ron start off a bit shaky
but in the last 2 answers
he absolutely killed it, i mean absolutely killed it
he fking murdered Newt, someone call the police!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

I like how they went directly to a commercial =)

----------


## dfalken

ON FIREEEEEE!!!!!!   Take it to these scumbags RON!!!  They just watch him in awe!

----------


## kill the banks

damn good one ron

----------


## Liberty74

GET MAD RON

----------


## Razmear

Ron's Kicking Ass!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

WHEW...

i'm sweating.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

BOOM. I wish he would have mentioned the troops give him more money than everyone else on that stage combined, but he owned Newt.




> $#@!ING NICE
> 
> I WAS MARRIED
> 
> HAD 2 KIDS
> 
> I STILL WENT
> 
> 
> LIKE A BOSS

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Ron Paul has never been this good in a debate, I believe.

----------


## RPfan1992

great job at turning their question back at them.

----------


## donnay

Ron Paul is my hero!!!!

----------


## Xelaetaks

Wow Ron is kicking ass tonight!  This is good!

----------


## AlexG

FYYYAAHHHH

----------


## Muwahid

RONNNNNN SMOKED that racist newsletter question.. im so proud :')

----------


## opinionatedfool

> This is the best answer Ron has EVER given to the newsletter question.


Amen! Ron Paul is rocking awesome tonight!

----------


## COpatriot

Damnfuckit! Ron is on his game tonight.

And now its time to patronize the American Taliban wing of the GOP base. Gays! Abortions! Hurrah!

----------


## Rigel

> $#@!ING NICE
> 
> I WAS MARRIED
> 
> HAD 2 KIDS
> 
> I STILL WENT
> 
> 
> LIKE A BOSS


So awesome. I was waiting for that response!

----------


## rideurlightning

That was so awesome.

----------


## icon124

I CALLED IT EARLIER!!!! I said Ron Paul is going to go on offense tonight...he is tired of the bull$#@! seriously folks...no more mister nice guy

----------


## reagle

Dr Paul is on his game

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul does amazing when you fire him up. Once you hit a nerve get OUT of the way!

----------


## wstrucke

Speaking Times Thus far:

Perry 02:24
Gingrich 02:44
Moderators 02:49 (plus I missed the intro)
Huntsman 03:14
Santorum 05:24
Paul 06:03
Romney 06:22

Looking good so far-- great response on the racism charge!!

----------


## Guitarzan

I don't think I've ever seen Ron so good at the debates. I see it in his eyes...he's en fuego.

----------


## Maximus

PAUL is absolutely killing it right now

----------


## JoshS

LOL NO NUMBER 2. WHY U SO MAD?

----------


## cucucachu0000

not bad should have squeezed a " i dont beleive in any of that crap written and i disavow it" in there but otherwise good job closing out to the commercial break

----------


## Watch

Paul is smashing it!

----------


## otherone

HE KICKED ASSSSSSS ON MINORITIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mosquitobite

> F$#@! the media!!! Paul just Delivered newt the head shot, and they totally freak out and go straigt to the newsletters.


Yep!! Funny how pathetic they are!  he did well so they have to try to deliver a punch! 
and he OWNED it!!

Bwhahahahaahah!

----------


## RDM

The media just took a HUMBLE Ron Paul and unleashed a hornet's nest.

----------


## JoshS

hahahahah so much smearing.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Time to let the world know about Ben Swann's "Reality Check" videos after the newsletter question.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

While on the military subject RP really needed to slip in his overwhelming donation support from the military. He forgets to do that far to often and it is a HUGE deal.

----------


## Maverick

Ron pivoted nicely on the newsletter question.

Called out the moderators for bringing up an irrelevant issue. Then swung it around to the actual causes of racial tensions in this country. Not surprisingly, government is once again the culprit.

$#@!ing pro.

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul doesn't do the logical thing. He just throws bombs. Ron Paul is a racist earmarker!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Don't $#@! with Paul

----------


## r3volution

hellz yaz . paul got some spunk tonight !

----------


## DRFilms

Ron isn't going after Romney because Romney will be easy once the others drop out....

----------


## pauliticalfan

*AMAZING!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Standing Liberty

Thats more like it.

----------


## phill4paul

They are piling it on but Ron is on game tonight. The one sentence rbuttal to Newt was gold.

----------


## IterTemporis

I am still in awe over his reply to Newt.. He completely demolished Newt.. It was amazing.. My mouth dropped. 

His answer about the Newsletter was great too, he turned it around and showed that he's the only one addressing the Drug Wars. That was just astounding.

----------


## green73

> Ron's Kicking Ass!


and taking names!

----------


## donnay

I am listening to these talking heads and they are saying Ron Paul is a racist earmarker and he is unorthodox.  WFT?????

http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RonPaulRules

Paul killed when he said "I had 2 kids and was married and I went"   PWNED!!

----------


## madfoot

Neera Tanden just made the smartest comment of the night. Why is no one attacking Mitt Romney?

----------


## samsung1

Amazing performance tonnight by Dr. Paul

----------


## ghengis86

ron $#@!ed newts world!!!!!

----------


## vita3

Best I've ever seen him!

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron has gone through the fire and came out stronger. He will only improve. The national security questions are likely over, and no one talked about him on Iran.

----------


## angelatc

> WOW STRONG, I'm always very critical and try to judge objectively but damn that was a strong answer to the newsletter BS


Please God, let the Compassion ad be playing right now.

----------


## redmod79

Racist earmarker?  Eat Santorum.

----------


## BLS



----------


## Working Poor

Get them Ron you are doing some major pwnage way to go!

----------


## Liberty74

Did I hear Ron get some claps about serving?

----------


## Maverick

Btw, Ron's 1-sentence dismissal of Newt's draft-dodging was godammed amazing.

----------


## openfire

Wow, he's killing it tonight!

----------


## thehungarian

> Paul killed when he said "I had 2 kids and was married and I went"   PWNED!!


That is the only answer that has gotten applause so far, correct?

----------


## QWDC

Started off shaky at first...but those last 2 answers came straight from the heart. A+ job Dr.Paul.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron is MAD and he is destroying frothy and newt

----------


## JoshS

I think they know Ron is on fire and didn't want to give him a chance to destroy the war on Iran.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

I am going to watch this debate on repeat. Over and over and over.

----------


## bluesc

> Please God, let the Compassion ad be playing right now.


That would be perfect.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Cute Rewind segment...

----------


## amyre

> I've tweeted so much I'm in 'twitmo' Congressman Paul now trending, Paul to Santorum before that, Ron Paul before that.
> 
> PLEASE can someone retweet the CREW tweet on Santorum from Politofact here since I can't?  https://twitter.com/#!/politifact


Done.

----------


## libertybrewcity

what was that replay crap??

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Nice debate rewind there, abc

----------


## green73

Gingrich will say anything the scumbag.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Please God, let the Compassion ad be playing right now.


same thing I was thinking.

----------


## itssimplyjeff

BS -____-

they just replayed frothy calling ron a liar. [in NY rewind]

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Time to let the world know about Ben Swann's "Reality Check" videos after the newsletter question.


Do you have a link? I want to share it on twitter real quick.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Paul killed when he said "I had 2 kids and was married and I went"   PWNED!!


killed it

----------


## libertyfanatic

> what was that replay crap??


Its about making Ron look bad

----------


## JTforRP

This is great!

----------


## r3volution

wow .

----------


## Muwahid

> Btw, Ron's 1-sentence dismissal of Newt's draft-dodging was godammed amazing.


I know, right! Knocking em down one by one hahahaha

im so happy about this debate started off slow but man, hes killin it

----------


## tfurrh

I was pissed when the mic screwed up and the bell rang in ron's first answer

----------


## sevin

They replayed a part that they think makes Ron Paul look bad. 

a$$holes

----------


## madfoot

> Did I hear Ron get some claps about serving?


You sure did. First applause of the night.

----------


## AggieforPaul

This is rons best debate so far. If he doesn't win now, then america doesn't deserve him, they don't have any excuses left

----------


## GunnyFreedom

On Twitter #NHDebate there is a disproportionate amount of people saying Paul should be shot, shivved, killed etc.  These chickenhawks are losing their minds.

----------


## hazek

If he can just own the Iran question as much as the newsletter question, he might actually get a bump.

----------


## Lothario

hahaha, the talking heads just said, "pretty much they are all conceding.  no one is going after Romney, so they are just all trying to save face and worry about what to do after Romney wins."

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Please God, let the Compassion ad be playing right now.


OMG!!! I forgot that was going to play. I hope its in this break!!

----------


## Monotaur

> I am listening to these talking heads and they are saying Ron Paul is a racist earmarker and he is unorthodox.  WFT?????
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/


I know right? Makes me sick...

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron's owning!

----------


## yatez112

Stay on the offensive. 

Going great so far.

----------


## tucker

The media really let this one get away from them. Ron is absolutely killing it!

----------


## Maximus

I'm assuming these talking heads are online only yes?

----------


## pauliticalfan

That Newt vs. Ron military exchange needs to go viral!!!

Ron got the first applause of the night!

----------


## JuicyG

He`s killing it. Good stuff!

----------


## walt

> yes Ron, YES!  "At least I went when they called me up!"


best reply ever

----------


## Muwahid

> That is the only answer that has gotten applause so far, correct?


yep, frothy got a cheap laugh. but this crowd is tough

----------


## nowwearefree

he rarely speak from his heart?
what is this guy smoking? i want to get some

----------


## drak

In the replay during the break, did they increase the laughter when sant said "they caught you lying". I don't remember them laughing that hard during the debate.

----------


## phill4paul

WTF??? Out of that whole segment they pull  up the Ron vs Santorum one where his mike was f.u.ed

----------


## bluesc

"We rarely see Ron Paul speak from the heart"??????????????? FU ABC/Yahoo

----------


## JJ2

He  needs to mention military contributions.

----------


## JoshS

"Ron Paul rarely speaks from the heart." ABC 


................















..........................................

----------


## opinionatedfool

Ron Paul ALWAYS speaks from the heart!

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

They just replayed santorum calling RP a liar and the audience laughing, and santorums defense that Paul should know better then to take information from Liberal groups on him. -refering to his being voted most corrupt for taking so much lobby money.

What a BS thing to highlight during the comercial break

----------


## tempest

At first it looked like today's debate was gonna turn into "the Romney show" but lo, Paul ends up being front and center

----------


## nyrgoal99

We need to be on offense, they have nothing on it

Bombs away

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

That response to Gingrich that Paul gave:  "I had a wife and two kids and I still went."

The dagger in Gingrich's campaign...

----------


## Lothario

"I thought Ron Paul had a real good moment up there.  We heard him talking from his heart which he hardly ever does." - Talking heads

----------


## nyrgoal99

We need to be on offense, they have nothing on it

Bombs away

----------


## donnay

I loathe talking heads who read off scripts and do what they are told to do.

----------


## speciallyblend

yahoo stream just totally trashed ron paul during break

----------


## phill4paul

> In the replay during the break, did they increase the laughter when sant said "they caught you lying". I don't remember them laughing that hard during the debate.


 They didn't

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

I hope Paul got to recompose himself during the break. Paul needs to get to his smiley self quick and not let them rattle him.

----------


## Cortes

"woah thanks for da "rewind" moment abc. ron paul looked really weak in dat exchange between small govermit sam torum! how could i elect a guy like dat!"

----------


## JuicyG

newsletters, right

----------


## green73

ahahahahahahaha

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

That was nice.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Thanks Mitt!

----------


## Lavitz

YES. Shoutout to Ron

----------


## tennman

Ha! Romney called Paul "our Constitutionalist"!

----------


## NC5Paul

"We can ask our Constitutionalist here"

Like. A. BOSS!

----------


## bluesc

Hahaha

----------


## thoughtomator

OMG Mittens just referred to Dr. Paul on a question of what states had the right to do

----------


## Lothario

holy $#@!!  "let's ask the constitutionalist"!!!

----------


## Muwahid

HAHAHAH ROMNEY TRIED TO THROW HIS QUESTION AT PAUL

LMAOOOOO

----------


## Rishinfreakapotamus

AWESOME.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

That was actually good of Mitt to call Paul a Constitutionalist and cede that Paul knows what it says.

----------


## rideurlightning

Romney basically said he knows nothing about the Constitution.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hahaha!

----------


## JoshS

WOW LMAO.

OUR CONSTITUTIONALIST

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Ron's the cool kid on tha block tonight lol

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

What's up with Mittens?

----------


## jkob

MITT NEEDS HIS LAWYERS

----------


## Revolution_Ready

I actually respect Romney for his answer for a change!

----------


## nowwearefree

mitt flirts with Ron very very often
i am not one for conspiracy theory , but it seems like they do somehow acknowledge each other

----------


## RonPaulRules

Romney has no clue.

----------


## joshnorris14

Mitt just pumped up Paul!

----------


## green73

He went to Harvard Law School ROFL

----------


## RonPaulFever

Props from Romney? Weird.

----------


## Jtorsella

Romney shout out to Ron.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Romney is in trouble

----------


## tennman

Stephanopawhatever is so bad at this. I still don't know what the hell he's asking Romney about contraception!

----------


## fisharmor

THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE WATCHED IN 6 MONTHS AND IT'S a FREAKING PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE

----------


## ItsTime

Wooo rev pac ad just showed. Had my suggestrd change :-D

----------


## jkob

Mitt is getting destroyed here

----------


## RonPaulRules

Romney gets 20 minutes.

----------


## axlr

"We can ask our constitutionalist here"

Romney made me LOL...for once.

----------


## thehungarian

George Stephie is such a turd-goblin.

----------


## virginiakid

That was a huge plug for Paul by Romney. Huge.

----------


## KramerDSP

WOW! Romney just gave Ron Paul the election!!!

"Let's ask out Constitutionalist here!"

----------


## Maverick

Mittens: "Uh, I dunno, ask Ron"

ROFL

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Lol, Flopney doesn't heard of this con stit toot shun thing...BAIN CAPITAL RULES

Go pose for stupid pictures, you dick.

----------


## abruzz0

And Mittens gets like 6 hours to answer an absolutely bogus question.  This is such a joke.  Now I remember why I stopped watching these debates after 2008.

----------


## Bruno

Audience has warmed up, said screw the no applause rules.

----------


## JoshS

what's a federal constitution?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Romney is looking like a fool

----------


## nowwearefree

Mitt is being smart
if in case he wins, he clearly doesnt want Ron to run as third party, that is why he has been so friendly with Ron

i think its a very smart move
that being said , fk him lol

----------


## RPfan1992

Romney isn't a constitutional expert.

----------


## green73

> Romney gets 20 minutes.


He's the anointed one

----------


## Muwahid

> George Stephie is such a turd-goblin.


hes going hard on romney tho, let it happen

----------


## NC5Paul

Really hope Ron gets a shot here. This exchange between Willard and Stephenaasnweoinwe is hilarious.

----------


## Lavitz

Romney pandering to us hardcore. He knows what the deal is, unlike Gingrich and Santorum who alienate Ron's supporters and guarantee they'd lose the general even if they win the primary.

----------


## moonbat

We gotta get that "ask our constitutionalist" in an ad

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Wtf????

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

What is this.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Wooo rev pac ad just showed. Had my suggestrd change :-D


What changes were they?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

First time in 4 years I liked someone's answer other than Paul's.

----------


## wstrucke

"I didn't know if I got time when it was favorable"

HAHAHAHA

----------


## green73

BOSS

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron just owned

----------


## NC5Paul

Bossing this. Straight bossing it. Watch the throne, Mittens.

----------


## Maverick

Mitt "I'll say anything" Romney: "So uh, what do you want me to say? I'll say anything! Fill in the blanks!"

----------


## Lothario

Oh Ronny is just killing it....so smooth compared to ROMNEY?!?!

----------


## Oddone

Now time for Paul to teach them about the Consitution.

----------


## JoshS

RON PAUL JUST FLEXING BRAIN RIGHT NOW

----------


## green73

ahahahaha frothy!

----------


## thehungarian

Ron is hilarious. Man oh man.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Haha

----------


## DRFilms

BOSS right again...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Great answer!

----------


## abruzz0

Omg, Ron just slashes right through the BS and totally owned everything right there, leaving Santorum going "wat" hahahah.

----------


## redmod79

Santorum = fail

----------


## Bruno

Awesome!  Ron nailed it, Rick says, "What was the question?"

----------


## drak

OMG I Love.....Clean them up RON!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul like a boss!

----------


## Oddone

Uh Frothy.. Whats the question. I dunno what.. uh... 4th what?

----------


## ONUV

santorum supports the patriot act

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron looked smart as hell.

----------


## JuicyG

"I had 2 kids and I still went". wow He just knocked out Gingrich.

----------


## mosquitobite

> "I didn't know if I got time when it was favorable"
> 
> HAHAHAHA


I laughed out loud and my husband said "what's so funny?"  LOL!

----------


## RonPaulRules

I hate Bob Saget.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron is an intellectual

----------


## axlr

This debate is going great...I think Ronnie's support might go up.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

What a retarded moderator.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

WTF?? the constitution isn't "close to home"

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> MITT NEEDS HIS LAWYERS


roflmao

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Diane Sawyer high as a kite.

----------


## Standing Liberty

If that was a job interview, Ron got the job.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Just keep throwing them truth bombs, Ron.

Yah, Diane - who wants to hear about constitution stuff, amirite?

----------


## otherone

THE CONSTITUTION DOES NOT GRANT RIGHTS.  IT LIMITS THE POWER OF THE GOVERNMENT.    DIPWADS.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> We gotta get that "ask our constitutionalist" in an ad


Amen to that! Great idea!

----------


## kill the banks

ok hire the constitution guy please

----------


## Bruno

Dianne "Let's stop talking about this Connnnsttituution thing..."

----------


## donnay

The 10th amendment says what it means and means what it says.

----------


## Lothario

Holy god, Diane just said "I wanna turn away from all this constitution stuff, and bring it closer to home for people."  Nice Diane.

----------


## fisharmor

yeah, Diane, F that constitution crap, get back to the circus!

----------


## IterTemporis

Diane wants to get away from Constitutional stuff and to stuff that is closer to home and family.. Really..?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

HAHA that woman just said she wants to stop elevating the debate.  So she wants to drag it into the mud?

----------


## almyz125

... the Constitution isn't close to home Diane...? WTF does that even mean?

----------


## Oddone

Questions from real viewers.. As opposed to fake ones?

----------


## wstrucke

Interesting thought... would Paul accept a VP nod from Romney?

----------


## nowwearefree

anyone notice, whenever diane sawyer "jokes", no one finds it funny

----------


## Revolution_Ready

> I hate Bob Saget.


Ok that is the funniest thing I've heard all night!

----------


## ravedown

romney is far from in trouble...unfortunately

----------


## COpatriot

Santorum managed to sidestep that question without mentioning the word "sodomy". Good move for him. He still sucks though.

----------


## Expatriate

The Constitution is some kind of distant, hard to visualize concept apparently.

----------


## libertyfanatic

The only person that laughs at Diane Sawyer's jokes is Diane Sawyer

----------


## openfire

This thread is moving ridiculously fast. No chance to read 1 page before another 4 pages pop up! lol

----------


## jkob

say what you really think Newt

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Diane Sawyer high as a kite.


She IS, isn't she?  I think she's either half-drunk or stoned.

----------


## NC5Paul

What is n00t even saying?

----------


## nyrgoal99

I will take the Constitution guy

----------


## Oddone

OMG 3000 years?? What kind of Historian is he?

----------


## XNavyNuke

Government doesn't give sacraments.

----------


## donnay

Now Newt talks about the sacrament of marriage?  WTF?????

----------


## JoshS

Let's get away from all this three syllable talk and bring it back down to zombie america mode.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

''[Comment From Rusty Rusty: ] 
As a black person, I was totally against Paul because of the news letter story, but after hearing his bold comments on drugs I'd have to say he scored some points. Though probably shot himself in the foot with most white republicans. ''

----------


## cucucachu0000

loving paul with the collar tug after the compliment lol, you knoooooow mitts trying to kiss our ass right now lol.

----------


## KramerDSP

Diane Sawyer: "I just want to get away from this discussion of the Constitution, which has been elevated, and return to something impacting all Americans at home. Gay marriage".

WTF?

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Ohh god MR BORING again!

----------


## hazek

Man Pretty sure isn't getting any time. Poor guy.. not really. :P

----------


## Kevin Smyth

ABC added a laugh track when they replayed Santorum calling Ron Paul a liar.

----------


## NC5Paul

$#@!sman is duller than a butter knife.

----------


## angelatc

> HAHA that woman just said she wants to stop elevating the debate.  So she wants to drag it into the mud?


Governor Romney, who does your hair?  Newt, is it true you're too fat to be president?

----------


## green73

quaaludes sawyer

----------


## jkob

hahaha the contraception joke was pretty funny

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## thoughtomator

I really think all these gay-themed questions are planted by the media. Nobody cares! Especially not Republicans. This is not the kind of issue the nation needs to deal with right now. Enough with the issues designed to divide people on emotional grounds that have no real impact on the well being on the nation!

----------


## ItsTime

Huntsman getting soft balls

----------


## kill the banks

back to plan 9 from MIC

----------


## Lavitz

Huntsman doesn't go far enough to win the independents, and goes too far for Republicans

----------


## Maverick

You know that Newt has all the gravitas on marriage. I mean, we're talking about a guy that's been married to the same woman for 58 years so of course he's gonna hit this one outta....oh wait, hold on...I'm being told that in fact is Ron Paul and not Newt. Yes, correction, not Newt Gingrich who has cheated on 3 of his wives. Oops.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Dianne "Let's stop talking about this Connnnsttituution thing..."


Lol!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> loving paul with the collar tug after the compliment lol, you knoooooow mitts trying to kiss our ass right now lol.


he knows.

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!

----------


## Expatriate

> Diane Sawyer: "I just want to get away from this discussion of the Constitution, which has been elevated, and return to something impacting all Americans at home. Gay marriage".
> 
> WTF?


WTF indeed.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum is about to eat some Santorum

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## jkob

huh

marriage is federal issue

but adoption is a state issue

----------


## Watch

Huntsman ain't gettin no time! Yesss

----------


## The Bavarian

> Diane Sawyer: "I just want to get away from this discussion of the Constitution, which has been elevated, and return to something impacting all Americans at home. Gay marriage".
> 
> WTF?


LMFAO

I was laughing so hard!

----------


## thehungarian

BOMB THE GAYS

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Santorum is about to eat some Santorum


nomnomnom

----------


## Bruno

> ABC added a laugh track when they replayed Santorum calling Ron Paul a liar.


+ rep! 

If that is true, that should be an easy catch to call them out on.

----------


## ONUV

santorum scrambling

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy: "Marriage is a state issue"..."Marriage should be defined federally"

wut?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

how does the country run with all those different time zones??

----------


## Dr.3D

> She IS, isn't she?  I think she's either half-drunk or stoned.


Prolly went to the same drug store she went to last ABC debate.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Perry's glad he's not getting any time


LOL  No truer words!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Marriage licenses are historically rooted in preventing interracial marriages in early America.

----------


## jkob

Santorum: marriage is between a man and a woman so fudge em!

----------


## RonPaulRules

Santorum is a dope.

----------


## Aldanga

> + rep! 
> 
> If that is true, that should be an easy catch to call them out on.


I didn't hear the laughs. I heard the boos.

----------


## abruzz0

Check under Diane's seat for a couple white cups and a purple or pink substance inside it, cuz she's floating right now.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Huntsman doesn't go far enough to win the independents, and goes too far for Republicans


How in the hell did he ever get elected in Utah?!

----------


## anaconda

> She IS, isn't she?  I think she's either half-drunk or stoned.


She always seems high to me for more than a year now.

----------


## wd4freedom

> nomnomnom


Laughed my arse off on this one

----------


## fisharmor

> Marriage licenses are historically rooted in preventing interracial marriages in early America.


QFT
We ought never to forget this!!

----------


## Rishinfreakapotamus

LOL Santorum. "If the Constitution says it, that's what it is"

Yet he ignores the majority of the current Constitution.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> How in the hell did he ever get elected in Utah?!


the only Mormon running?

----------


## mosquitobite

> Marriage licenses are historically rooted in preventing interracial marriages in early America.


exactly.  All marriage licenses are for is to give a legal way to discriminate.

----------


## JoshS

what is romney saying?

----------


## Jerkface

Every time Dianne asks a question she has tell you a 10 minute story first.

----------


## jkob

let Ron answer this question and tell him to keep government out of marriage!

----------


## thehungarian

Who thinks NDAA or SOPA will get mentioned tonight? No one? Didn't think so.

----------


## bronc_fan23

No one in NH cares about social issues....

----------


## eric4186

missed the first like 10 minutes. Did they ask the audience not to clap? I haven't heard any applause except for Paul's serving comment.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Wow, what's this now?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

You'd think that someone as deeply closeted at ol' Frothy there would be supportive of gay marriage.

----------


## Jtorsella

Newt Gingrich going back to attacking the media.

----------


## ZanZibar

Grinch trying to attack the media again.... lame...

----------


## Lavitz

How is that the opposite question, Newt?

----------


## IterTemporis

Newt calling out the Media in the hopes of getting some votes back?

----------


## libertydude

What the heck is this? The Mitt Romney Show? Should be the Dr. Paul Show!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Gingrich too.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Newt just lost the catholic vote

----------


## Southron

I'm sick of questions on gay marriage at the debates.  Give me a break.

----------


## JVParkour

Whats up with Newt and Catholics tonight? Sacraments?

----------


## walt

What the F**K is this debate - IRAN, Contraception, gay marriage - we've spent no time on any issues that matter....economy, jobs, national debt - this is a joke, we need to boycott ABC somehow.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

This debate...why u so ridiculous?

Ron is being a BOSS though.

----------


## ONUV

newt going back to his bread and butter

----------


## bluesc

> How in the hell did he ever get elected in Utah?!

----------


## donnay

Should be close the catholic churches who sodomizes little boys?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Who thinks NDAA or SOPA will get mentioned tonight? No one? Didn't think so.


only if Ron mentions it

----------


## JoshS

now with the anti-christian bigotry

----------


## rideurlightning

Theocracy FTL

----------


## moonshine5757

gingrich nailed that one

----------


## RonPaulRules

CLAP FOR NEWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Romney agrees with Newt

GOP lost the catholic vote

----------


## COpatriot

Typical Christian persecution complex on display by ol Noot.

----------


## Diashi

Just dropped in. What has the scene looked like for Paul?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## cucucachu0000

thats weird i dont remember reading that in the constitution.

----------


## Lavitz

................John Adams didn't write the Constitution, Mitt.

----------


## ZanZibar

He just said John Adams wrote the Constitution?!!?

----------


## RPfan1992

If the govt wasn't in marriage this wouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Danke

Awesome game on NBC.

----------


## fisharmor

HOLY $#@!, JOHN ADAMS WROTE THE CONSTITUTION!
Thanks for correcting history, Mitt!

----------


## thehungarian

John Adams wrote the Constitution?

----------


## ross11988

John Adams site wrote the constitution?

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Just dropped in. What has the scene looked like for Paul?


He's destroying these fools

----------


## Son of Detroit

Anyone else see Rand Paul in the background?

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Whats up with Newt and Catholics tonight? Sacraments?


He has violated most of them already

----------


## Oddone

Creates a whole host of problems for christians he means.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

We are thisclose to WW3, and all ABC thinks we care about is this rubbish.

Sadly, they might be right.

----------


## Jtorsella

Supporting the nominee.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Irrelevant question

----------


## Bruno

Gov, Paul, gonna run 3rd Party?

----------


## IterTemporis

3rd party candidate again... Ugh..

"Please don't interrupt me." -Paul LOL

----------


## XNavyNuke

Maybe Catholics shouldn't be allowed by the feds to marry Protestants.

----------


## redmod79

3rd party?  $#@! you.

----------


## NC5Paul

Governor Paul.

3rd party question, lmao.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Awesome game on NBC.


Lions FTW

----------


## captain

This debate is a waste of time--no real issues discussed!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I didn't hear the laughs. I heard the boos.


  When they replayed it on the ABC internet feed I heard laughs that sounded nothing like what was heard in the original moment.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

3rd party question.

DAMMIT.

----------


## phill4paul

> Who thinks NDAA or SOPA will get mentioned tonight? No one? Didn't think so.


  What are those? I haven't heard about it in the MSM

----------


## abruzz0

Newsletters, check.

3rd party run, check.

And in comes the froth.

----------


## jax

REALLY? This question???

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Who interrupted him?

----------


## ONUV

please don't interrupt me. hahahahaha

----------


## Jtorsella

BOOOM -- Please don't interrupt me.

----------


## Bruno

"Please don't interrupt me!"  Go Ron!!

----------


## axlr

"Please don't interrupt me"

LIKE A BOSS

----------


## opinionatedfool

Oh my gosh! Now it's their second favorite question!

Ron Paul is ticked now!

----------


## rideurlightning

Santorum is such a scumbag.

----------


## thehungarian

LOOLOGLOLOGDSJSDKLJH BITCH SLAP

----------


## NC5Paul

Please bring up n00t saying he wouldn't support RP. Pleeeeeeease.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Just dropped in. What has the scene looked like for Paul?


It's looking like:


Ron Paul

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

everybody else

----------


## runamuck

"Please don't interrupt me" - spoken like a boss!

----------


## opinionatedfool

I missed who interupted...

----------


## almyz125

Hey Mitt John Adams wrote the constitution? ...Last i knew it was James Madison...

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Senator Santourm, 

Have you considered a run for 3rd party?

----------


## SlowSki

haha... my husband just jumped up in disgust over Romney's John Adams comment.

----------


## jkob

lol dont interrupt me

----------


## JVParkour

Hahah, catching up with mitt!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Not Only did Paul smack that guy's interruption down, it was a POSITIVE interruption -- never voted to raise the debt ceiling.

Catching up on Mitt great!

----------


## green73

I LOVE RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## nyrgoal99

What a response!!!!!!!!

Catchin up to MITT everyday.....

----------


## Lavitz

Catchin' up on Mitt every single day

----------


## NC5Paul



----------


## flightlesskiwi

> John Adams site wrote the constitution?





> John Adams wrote the Constitution?





> HOLY $#@!, JOHN ADAMS WROTE THE CONSTITUTION!
> Thanks for correcting history, Mitt!


it's okay guys, only we will notice that.

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron is doing amazing... I am in awe.. That was an amazing call out to Mitt.

----------


## Bruno

"Catching up to Mitt every day!"

New ad slogan/caption!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Another home run!

----------


## hb6102

James Madison wrote it btw

----------


## abruzz0

Froth tried bubbling up into Ron's speaking time, but the good Doctor just Swiffer Jet'd him back.  Nice shot on Romney, too. ;o

----------


## Live Free or Die

3rd party question again!

----------


## axlr

"Catching up on Mitt, every single day"

The highlights of this debate will be awesome

----------


## Paulistinian

Ron and Mitt seem to be friends now

----------


## nyrgoal99

This is the greatest debate Ron Paul has ever had

----------


## otherone

Perry just saved Paul on third party run....

----------


## runamuck

> Hey Mitt John Adams wrote the constitution? ...Last i knew it was Thomas Jefferson...


James Madison actually. But he was talking about the Massachusetts constitution.

----------


## donnay

John Adams did what????  Oh God, these people are such dolts.

----------


## rideurlightning

Ron is absolutely KILLING it tonight!

----------


## WD-NY

Best. Answer. To. 3rd. Party. Question. EVERRRRRRR.

----------


## kill the banks

beautiful

----------


## Bruno

Everyone notice Ron has only really attacked Newt and Santorum?

----------


## JVParkour

Here comes Iran, get ready Ron...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the administration not giving money to catholic charities??  WTF

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I cannot believe that Mitt $#@!ed that up.  Who doesn't know that it was Thurl Ravenscroft that wrote the consitution in a Detroit port-a-potty?

----------


## jax

Ron is knocking every ball out of the park. And is looking real likeable

----------


## ZanZibar

> Hey Mitt John Adams wrote the constitution? ...Last i knew it was Thomas Jefferson...


*facepalm*  TJ wrote the DoI, Hamilton, and specifically Madison authored the Constitution.

----------


## Maverick

Ron did well on the speaking time he used for the 900th "3rd-party run" question, but he coulda also used that time to bring up SOPA or NDAA.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

This debate is completely absurd, but Ron is killing it so far, despite Santorum acting like a troll and Newt acting like...himself.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Ron is doing amazing... I am in awe.. That was an amazing call out to Mitt.


Agree.  They tried to do a "gotcha" with Paul and he turned it around and hit it OUT OF THE PARK!! \o/

And then when they threw the ball to Perry - his brilliant response was to change the subject!  LOL!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is crushing every question. If he gets pass the Iran question, I think we can shock the world in New Hampshire.

----------


## Liberty74

What the heck is Diane on?

----------


## thehungarian

Man, Ron slapping down Rick was just too much for me. You can tell Ron can see right through that scumbag and does not like him.

----------


## abruzz0

He's catchin' up on Mitt, I'm tellin' ya

rofl @ Diane Sawyer..."SSssservin in Afffffghanissssstannn"

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> Hey Mitt John Adams wrote the constitution? ...Last i knew it was Thomas Jefferson...


James Madison....

----------


## IterTemporis

Who and what did the person say when they interrupted Ron?

----------


## cucucachu0000

great job changing the subjuects on the stupid repeat questions so far for extra speaking time.

----------


## tennman

"Please don't interrupt me." Such a gentlemen Ron Paul is. I would've told Santorum to shut his Mad Magazine face.

----------


## NC5Paul

$#@!sman is stealing Ron's thunder on this question.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Ron did well on the speaking time he used for the 900th "3rd-party run" question, but he coulda also used that time to bring up SOPA or NDAA.


No, I liked his answer - why are you asking me if I'll run third party when I'm doing WELL!?

----------


## donnay

The Taliban use to be a CIA asset and Al Qaeda was set up by CIA.  Stop lying Jon!!!!!

----------


## Johncjackson

Why would any candidate go out of his way to talk about being opposed to gay marriage in new hampshire?

----------


## jkob

of course they'll skip Ron on this question

----------


## nyrgoal99

They keep asking Ron questions to put him down, and he is dominating

----------


## eric4186

> Just dropped in. What has the scene looked like for Paul?


Ron is OWNING tonight

----------


## WD-NY

note how they're asking Huntsman all of the questions that Independent voters find most important.

They're throwing him softballs for the IND vote! UGH!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Uhm, shouldn't they adress Ron Paul on this issue?

----------


## Paulistinian

> What the heck is Diane on?


She always seems drunk or high on Xanax.

----------


## mosquitobite

> This is the greatest debate Ron Paul has ever had


Most definitely!!!

PRAYERS ANSWERED!!!!!!

----------


## ONUV

endless war for romney

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> James Madison....


maybe Adams was the scribe..

lulz!!

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## libertyfanatic

> note how they're asking Huntsman all of the questions that Independent voters find most important.
> 
> They're throwing him softballs for the IND vote! UGH!


Nice notice

----------


## Lost Myth

> James Madison....


Mitt was talking about the MA Constitution, which was written by John Adams.

----------


## green73

> What the heck is Diane on?


quaaludes

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Who and what did the person say when they interrupted Ron?


santorum about the debt ceiling

----------


## Dr.3D

> 3rd party question.
> 
> DAMMIT.


Heck, he's running 1st party right now... why would he think about 3rd party?

----------


## Lavitz

> James Madison actually. But he was talking about the Massachusetts constitution.


He was? If true, I withdraw my comment, but it seems most everyone else had the same impression.

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Thank god for Huntsman question, I had to piss.....I've been drinking every time Mitt says private sector...

----------


## steph3n

Huntsman stealing Ron's line... about being CiC and generals answer to president.

----------


## thehungarian

OK, football time my fellow Patriots. Hope that last hour goes well.

----------


## almyz125

LMAO yeah got the declaration confused with the constitution for a sec, nothing wrong getting drunk and watching the debate lmao

----------


## Barrex

How much longer4 til lthis ends...i just started watching

----------


## WD-NY

$#@!. They are T-ing up Huntsman on this

----------


## JoshS

lol huntsman can't be ron even if he tries

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Steeling Dr. Paul's comment "I'm the commander in chief, I tell the generals what to do..."

----------


## ross11988

I keep seeing a partnership between mitt and Ron. I can't disagree I say get these bums out of the way first.

----------


## RonPaulRules

LETS BOMB EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZanZibar

> *facepalm*  TJ wrote the DoI, Hamilton, and specifically Madison authored the Constitution.


And more to the point, it was largely neutered at the convention after they introduced it. They took it from a nationalistic government to a federal government.

----------


## cucucachu0000

TJ was in france during the writing of the constitution but he did try to help madison through writing and sending books. madison did write the final draft basically though.

----------


## jkob

of course they're gunna skip Ron here

----------


## flightlesskiwi

islamophobe newt.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Being a Saturday night and with the football game, sadly a lot of people wont see Ron Paul's best debate

----------


## opinionatedfool

PLEASE BE QUIET NEWT! I have to mute it when he is talking! Ugh!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Heck, he's running 1st party right now... why would he think about 3rd party?


 Yep, that sure is true. And he CRUSHED that question!

----------


## NC5Paul

God damnit, Ron won't get a shot at this. If he does, most of what he says will be so similar to what $#@!sman said that it'll have less of an impact on the dialogue. $#@!ing moderators.

----------


## Paulistinian

> I keep seeing a partnership between mitt and Ron. I can't disagree I say get these bums out of the way first.


I think they have a secret deal to be the last 2 standing.

----------


## moonshine5757

good

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Newt:  we need to OCCUPY OCCUPY OCCUPY

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Being a Saturday night and with the football game, sadly a lot of people wont see Ron Paul's best debate


They will in NH

----------


## otherone

Libya isn't in the Middle East, Newt.....

----------


## RonPaulRules

I just saw Bachmann peek her head out from the back

----------


## Oddone

What Newt means is put troops everywhere.

----------


## IterTemporis

> santorum about the debt ceiling


Thank you. Wait, so it was a positive interruption as GunnyFreedom said?

----------


## cucucachu0000

huntsman does do a better job of articulating that part of the policy.

----------


## runamuck

> He was? If true, I withdraw my comment, but it seems most everyone else had the same impression.


Well, John Adams did draft the Mass. constitution... so that was my assumption.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Being a Saturday night and with the football game, sadly a lot of people wont see Ron Paul's best debate


Oh, they'll hear about it!

----------


## fisharmor

> Mitt was talking about the MA Constitution, which was written by John Adams.


Thank you, sir!

----------


## ravedown

wonder if theyll l freeze ron out near the end of the debate...when its most important

----------


## moonbat

Bomb Iowa!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Libya isn't in the Middle East, Newt.....


well, technically afghanistan isn't either.

----------


## Paulistinian

> God damnit, Ron won't get a shot at this. If he does, most of what he says will be so similar to what $#@!sman said that it'll have less of an impact on the dialogue. $#@!ing moderators.


Lol $#@!sman!! Love it!

----------


## jkob

Santorum: I wouldn't send troops into Iraq right now but maybe later

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Look at Santorum.. He's looking sick. He's DONE after this debate.

----------


## moonshine5757

whore moose?

----------


## Oddone

Santorum would wait until he was in Iran.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Anybody know who Diane's dealer is?

----------


## donnay

WE HAVE NO BUSINESS TELLING IRAN WHAT TO DO!!!  RICKY BOY!!!!

----------


## mosquitobite

I love that they're trying to paint Obama as soft on defense.  LOL!  Freaking sheep will lap it up.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Lets all say straits of hormuz

----------


## green73

Shut up, frothy. Obama is just as neocon as you.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

On afganastan now and they all sound like mccain. They havn't asked Paul on it.

----------


## jkob

LET PAUL ANSWER

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yelling at the TV over santorum's speech

----------


## RPfan1992

lol Santorum wants stay everywhere in the middle east

----------


## JoshS

Obama invading like 5 countries....weak on war.

----------


## donnay

Radical Islam???  They are radical because they want us to stop occupying Arab countries!!!!

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron Paul is absolutely dominating this debate.

----------


## rocky

> Everyone notice Ron has only really attacked Newt and Santorum?


This is sooo frustrating! Both in ads and in debates, Ron only goes after 2nd places contenders but never touches Romney! Dumb strategy.

----------


## ONUV

is blood coming out of frothy's mouth?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Just had to clean my screen...santorum is just spouting so much bs

----------


## tennman

So...senator Santorum, how about we just send our military to every country on the damn earth and fix everybody? Cause if we're not there they'll just screw it up.

----------


## JVParkour

SEND MOAR TROOPS

----------


## XNavyNuke

Santorum: I hate all muslims.

----------


## RonPaulRules

LETS GO BACK TO IRAQ AND BOMB EVERYTHING

----------


## Lavitz

Lol Perry will say anything to be different.

Edit: Obviously not _anything_

----------


## libertyhawkeye

LOL @ RICK PERRY

----------


## Revolution_Ready

Troops back into IRAQ???? BYE BYE PERRY!!!

----------


## jkob

Rick Perry wants to send troops back to Iraq?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## hazek

LOOOL will they skip Ron and pretend Huntsman is the only one willing to pull out??!

----------


## The Gold Standard

LOL. Perry wants to invade Iraq again.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Back into Iraq if Perry gets elected.

----------


## NC5Paul

"I would send troops back into Iraq."

Texas sumbitch guns-a-blazin' yeeeeeehaaawwww

----------


## mosquitobite

BULL$#@! Rick - they're whitewashing the papers to exclude extreme muslims because they want it to be vague enough to encompass US!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Black people loving Ron Paul on twitter tonight

----------


## jax

Wow, he really just said he reinvade iraq???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh my gosh...

oh my gosh...

OH MY GOSH!!!!

----------


## Dr.3D

> Anybody know who Diane's dealer is?


Prolly the same one as she had the last debate she would moderating.

----------


## Jtorsella

Rick Perry is out Neoconning Rick santorum.... I didn't think that was possible

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Perry just said he would send troops back to Iraq now

----------


## Southron

Perry wants to re-invade Iraq! LOL.

----------


## Oddone

Wow... Oh Perry...

----------


## abruzz0

Perry playing the McCain blood and treasure card, lol...SPEED OF LIGHT

----------


## green73

Just like Vietnam, eh Perry?

----------


## moonbat

OK, does anybody on stage not want to bomb something?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ignoring Ron

----------


## RonPaulFever

Oh my....Perry wants to send troops BACK to Iraq?  He's done.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Seth McFarlan

----------


## Occam's Banana

JESUS! Is Perry just making this stuff up as he goes along? WTF?

----------


## sevin

> This is sooo frustrating! Both in ads and in debates, Ron only goes after 2nd places contenders but never touches Romney! Dumb strategy.


No, it's because he knows Romney has a ceiling. Ron could win the nomination by running as "not-Romney."

----------


## RoamZero

> Oh, they'll hear about it!


Except a lot of conservatives will hear about it on talk radio with all the negative spin attached. But at least a good performance will make that spin harder.

----------


## fisharmor

OMFG Seriously, I think Perry used to star as a villain on an 80's saturday morning cartoon.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Did you see how much George Stephenopoulous is sweating like a Pig.

Even running down the nose.

----------


## thoughtomator

Perry is such an amateur we will all be better off when he folds it up instead of having to listen to his scatterbabble.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i F-ING HATE YOU SANTORUM and PERRY!!!

you would DESTROY OUR MILITARY!

----------


## Salvial

Ask Newt twice before you ask Paul!

WTF.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Grinch: Let's overthrow Iran

----------


## Oddone

Newt says lets pull another 1953 in Iran.

----------


## jkob

BOMB IRAN BOMB IRAQ BOMB AFGHANISTAN

----------


## JoshS

No Ron. 

LOL

Picture that turn around, they used to go to him first. Now they're afraid to let him talk about it.

----------


## Salvial

Back to Romney.

----------


## RonPaulRules

They just ask Ron BS questions.

----------


## donnay

Gag, Newt was in Wolfeboro today....that was a dig to Mitt since that is where his summer home is.

----------


## pauliticalfan

No question for Paul????

----------


## tennman

> Omg, Ron just slashes right through the BS and totally owned everything right there, leaving Santorum going "wat" hahahah.





> This is sooo frustrating! Both in ads and in debates, Ron only goes after 2nd places contenders but never touches Romney! Dumb strategy.


He's trying to lock up the conservative vote and then go after Romney. Romney's voters are moderates who are fascinated because he looks "Presidential." Those aren't the folks he can convert quickly. Once Paul is the last conservative standing he'll focus on Romney. 

And yes, he has attacked Romney before.

----------


## jkob

LET RON ANSWER

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Grinch thinks replacing Iran leadership will help in Iraq?
Sunni-Shi-ite muslims don't get along , changing leaders won't change that any.

----------


## jax

Ron REALLY needs to jimp in here

----------


## XNavyNuke

Trigger for an attack on Iran: Declaration of War

----------


## rideurlightning

Romney channeling Ron

----------


## libertyfanatic

They're scared to ask Ron because they know there'll be blowback

----------


## bsi

peace and love

----------


## WD-NY

Ron needs to ask Huntsman if he would go to war against Iran.

----------


## donnay

Romney needs his lawyers remember?

----------


## fisharmor

Wife's current semi-drunken rant:
"YES!  America should RULE THE WORLD!  But behind the scenes, so nobody knows!"

----------


## PaleoPaul

Did Perry ACTUALLY say we should re-invade Iraq?!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

http://www.apelsin.nu/classics/?url=bomb_iraq

----------


## Lavitz

Now even Romney begins to look sane on foreign policy in comparison.

----------


## moonshine5757

ron paul?

----------


## Bruno

Uh, Congressman Paul, you may have a viewpoint we'd like to hear."

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Paul is about to burst a vien listening to these warmongers

----------


## NC5Paul

Here we go! Boss time!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul attack incoming

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

I swear if Ron doesn't get to answer....

----------


## Jtorsella

> Ignoring Ron


This isn't bad. Imho we need to be heard more on economics. I'm kind of glad they're sort of ignoring him on Foreign Policy. The strength with republican voters is being emphasized.

----------


## Southron

> Did Perry ACTUALLY say we should re-invade Iraq?!


Essentially.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Would Romney make Ron Paul his VP if it comes to that?

----------


## fisharmor

Where the $#@! do you get off Mitt, saying the average American family isn't paying the cost of freedom?

----------


## kill the banks

go ron

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron just turned around that hit question.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Did Perry ACTUALLY say we should re-invade Iraq?!


Yes

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Look at Santorum.. He's looking sick. He's DONE after this debate.


You almost feel sorry for the guy...

----------


## Paulistinian

> Would Romney make Ron Paul his VP if it comes to that?


I believe Paul/Romney or Romney/Paul ticket is a guarantee. Get used to it.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Where the $#@! do you get off Mitt, saying the average American family isn't paying the cost of freedom?


i guess blow your limb off in an IED and he'll add you to his list.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Did Perry ACTUALLY say we should re-invade Iraq?!


That's what he said - and he said we need to do it "before Iran goes back into Iraq again."
What the HELL does he think he's talking about?
Ooops. Scratch that.
What the HELL is he talking about?

----------


## NC5Paul

Eh, not a good answer, not a bad answer. Kind of rambling.

----------


## Diashi

Cool - he used the Iranian sailor rescue story. I was hoping he would do that.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

TRUTH BOMB.

Go Ron!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Ugh, they let Santorum talk after Paul.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum is a douche

----------


## NC5Paul

Please let him respond to Frothy.

----------


## hazek

Ron just owned that.

----------


## Bruno

Wow, awesome answer!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

WOW! That was a fantastic answer from Dr. Paul.

----------


## green73

santorum, you scumbag

----------


## Paulistinian

Santorum is a $#@!ing liar.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Oh, shut the hell up Santorum! >

----------


## XNavyNuke

Santorum: Ron wants to scrap the Navy

----------


## Oddone

Please Frothy you hate them.

----------


## jkob

heard whispering

----------


## moonshine5757

slam

----------


## libertyfanatic

Will Ron get a rebuttal?

----------


## Lavitz

Last word: code for Santorum to attack Ron with no rebuttal.

----------


## Bruno

Did Ron just whisper for a response time?

----------


## WD-NY

BOSS

----------


## jax

Frothy just stfu

----------


## JVParkour

Lol. Santorum is so full of crap.

----------


## donnay

Santorum is such a POS!  We have no business telling Iranians what to do!!!

----------


## ONUV

wasn't a great answer

----------


## flightlesskiwi

bomb the revolution into them!!  woot!!

----------


## virginiakid

Santorum getting laughed at or getting laughed with?

----------


## cucucachu0000

he better get a rebuttal

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

santorum is trouble

----------


## donnay

How about all those Jews that live in Iran?  How about that Rick?

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum: We have a great relationship with Iran!  (The kind where we're constantly threatening to bomb them)

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Frothy says the Iranian people love americans?  huh?

----------


## lakerssuck92

Bastards! They didn't let Paul respond!!

----------


## Oddone

Santorum: The President pushes for war, causes internal strife in a country. A President takes False Flags in hand and adds 5 fingers.

----------


## NC5Paul

WOW. Ron tried to get in a word, but nope. $#@!ing pieces of $#@!.

----------


## Bruno

Bastards went to commercial!

----------


## jkob

The Iranians love America so much that they took the streets in 1979 to oust their puppet US dictator!

----------


## cucucachu0000

bitch

----------


## abruzz0

Froth gets the last word on Ron AGAIN.  Ugh

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Of course they don't let Ron get a rebuttal...Of freakin' course.

----------


## RPfan1992

wow no rebuttal for paul

----------


## rideurlightning

They gave the last word to Rick on purpose.

----------


## redmod79

Of course no rebuttal.

----------


## rp2012win

They santorum smash ron paul without response and cut to break. Classic

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

They just cut off Pauls rebuttle to santorum with a comercial break

----------


## RonPaulRules

George cut Ron off, and looked down, cause he felt embarrassed cause he knew he was a dick head.

----------


## Patrick Henry

commercial... how convenient.

----------


## Tunink

Just did a hard cut to commercial.

----------


## jax

This is a $#@!ing joke. They better let him respond

----------


## The Bavarian

They cut off paul, they knew he was about to destroy santorum.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Did you see how fast they went to commercial? They were happy with Frothy smearing Ron and wanted no chance of him replying to that. Ron had better do something after the break.

----------


## IterTemporis

I think that Paul will bring it up again, as he did before with Santorum when he did not get a rebuttal.

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron will get to respond after the break. He was determined.

----------


## phill4paul

When they come back Ron needs to make sure he gets a rebuttal...

----------


## COpatriot

Santorum: the Iranian people hate their government, so let's bomb them and unite them!

----------


## speciallyblend

go figure,they don't let ron paul respond.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Talkers are right Perry is done

----------


## WD-NY

What would Ron have said though??

I thought his initial answer was great and Frothy's 'attack' was weak at best.

----------


## Monotaur

> Did Ron just whisper for a response time?


pretty sure Ron just said "thank you", but it looks like he isn't going to get a rebuttal...

----------


## awake

Evil is ignorance armed with monoply, the stage is full of ignoramuses looking for a monopoly. Ron Paul is always the exception.

----------


## kill the banks

hope Ron comes back to that

----------


## pauliticalfan

Unbelievable. They cut Ron off. They better give him a rebuttal after the break. Now Fred Thompson is on my screen BAD MEMORIES!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Bastards!

----------


## Diashi

See the way George ducked his head at the end? I'm pretty sure Paul said a very quiet "Thank-you" because he might have been signaled he would get a chance to respond, and then cut short. 

These shenanigans...

----------


## JoshS

I'd rebuttal when they came back.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> santorum is trouble


understatement.

Santorum, unfortunately, does not stand alone in his islamophobia.

----------


## Lavitz

> wasn't a great answer


Thought it started off strong. Though the time he spent talking about fishermen could've been used more effectively.

----------


## RonPaulRules

It's sad cause the crowds cheer for the biggest BS talk.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Yup Rick Perry... Going back to Iraq??? 

You Would get 30% of the popular vote...

----------


## Mister Grieves

LOL. Good to see our old friend Fred Thompson pitching mortage refinancing.

----------


## hb6102

Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran

----------


## JoshS

So Romney flip flopped but...it's cool cus that's what the voters want.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran


lol...no.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Just got an e-mail from my girlfriend's Uncle.... who has been adamant against Paul ONLY because of his foreign policy...

His e-mail during Paul's foreign policy exchange:
"Sounds logical to me.  Go Ron!"

----------


## Standing Liberty

That was the quickest jump to a commercial.
If that was anyone else, they would have had a rebutal.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Favorable commercial rerun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Salvial

Ron's answer destroyed Santorums and he'll get another chance!

----------


## Bruno

Surprised they gave Ron two rewinds so far.

----------


## ZanZibar

> George cut Ron off, and looked down, cause he felt embarrassed cause he knew he was a dick head.


That would imply he has a conscience

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

At least debate rewind was real adorable to Ron.

----------


## RonPaulRules

I think the people of this country look at USA as like there favorite sports team, VS IRAN or middle east (another team) and like hearing about there team winning wars.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran


Janitor, to clean up all of the santorum

----------


## wstrucke

after the second break:

Perry 04:24 (+2:00)
Huntsman 05:44 (+2:30)
Gingrich 06:24 (+3:40)
Moderators 06:42 (+3:53)
Paul 10:08 (+4:05)
Santorum 10:41 (+5:17)
Romney 13:18 (+6:56)

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran


haha!  Iran won't exist if Santorum has his way.

----------


## kill the banks

believe foreign policy will win this ...

----------


## Diashi

> Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran


How about janitor for a better Iranian ambassador?

----------


## SwooshOU

He better get a rebuttal after the commercial.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Talkers are right Perry is done


That's what he gets for attacking the teflon candidate!

*RON PAUL 2012!*

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Santorum should have a place in President Paul's admin.... Ambassador to Iran


good one

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron needs debate prep from Bachmann. "Anderson, Anderson, Anderson, Anderson!"

----------


## otherone

Santorum hates pirates more than filthy musselmen.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Gingrich having a good night? WHAT ABOUT RON PAUL?

----------


## steph3n

The muted part of the rewind

----------


## kill the banks

> Ron needs debate prep from Bachmann. "Anderson, Anderson, Anderson, Anderson!"


LOL

----------


## rideurlightning

> after the second break:
> 
> Perry 04:24 (+2:00)
> Huntsman 05:44 (+2:30)
> Gingrich 06:24 (+3:40)
> Moderators 06:42 (+3:53)
> Paul 10:08 (+4:05)
> Santorum 10:41 (+5:17)
> Romney 13:18 (+6:56)


Not bad at all.

----------


## ord33

He should take it to Santorum and say that the Iranians overthrew the US puppet dictator in the late 1970's. They don't need any help from us to do that. If they hate hiim that much they can get rid of Ahmadinijad on their own. Kinda hope he gets some time after the break. Although it won't have the same effect as it would if it was directly and immediately afterwards.

----------


## walt

is there an economy out there ABC????

----------


## TravisforPaul

Did it cut out in the middle when Ron was speaking in that rewind for anyone else?

----------


## drak

at least they picked a good recap during the break

----------


## ONUV

> haha!  muslims won't exist if Santorum has his way.


..............

----------


## Occam's Banana

> That would imply he has a conscience


That's EXACTLY what I was going to say!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Is everyone also Tweeting using the hash tag  #NHDebate

Lot's of pundits and yellow journalists on their slamming RON PAUL

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I think the people of this country look at USA as like there favorite sports team, VS IRAN or middle east (another team) and like hearing about there team winning wars.


   That's exactly how they view it.

----------


## kylejack

> after the second break:
> 
> Perry 04:24 (+2:00)
> Huntsman 05:44 (+2:30)
> Gingrich 06:24 (+3:40)
> Moderators 06:42 (+3:53)
> Paul 10:08 (+4:05)
> Santorum 10:41 (+5:17)
> Romney 13:18 (+6:56)


Looking good! Ron has looked good for about 80% of his time. He rambled a bit on one response.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

is anyone else tipsy???

my ears are burning.  are ya'll talking about me?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## WD-NY

What would ron say though? He pretty much nailed it

----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## NC5Paul

At this point the media bias is so obvious even die-hard neocons are starting to realize it. My GF's dad, ardent Bush/McCain guy who hates RP, jsut texted me "wow, your guy got screwed there at the end."

----------


## Bruno

Has she been drinking again?

----------


## jax

No rebuttal. This is pathetic

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Mitt will dominate this one... Jobs... Jobs... and Huntsman will be allowed to talk.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron will get to respond after the break. He was determined.


and? what was his response? sarcasm

----------


## libertyfanatic

Another pointless question

----------


## The Gold Standard

No rebuttal. $#@!ing scum.

----------


## JoshS

wonder which direction ron's gonna take it this time

----------


## RonPaulRules

Why have 100 debates when its the same $#@! every time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Cut Ron Paul off at the end, go to Romney after the break. Bull$#@!.

----------


## otherone

Makers Mark  (tipsy @Kiwi)

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Improve our railbeds? Umm...Romney doesn't know how railroads work.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Big Gubment Mitt talkin' bout private sector growth.

----------


## thoughtomator

> It seems they think it is time to take him down.


They can't do it because the people they are trying to convince only learn that RP has sensible commonsense solutions to what everyone else has no answers to!

----------


## Mckarnin

Can't believe they didn't give Ron a go at gay marriage or a rebuttal to Santorum.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Ron will get to respond after the break. He was determined.


Nope!

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Just got an e-mail from my girlfriend's Uncle.... who has been adamant against Paul ONLY because of his foreign policy...
> 
> His e-mail during Paul's foreign policy exchange:
> "Sounds logical to me.  Go Ron!"


Awesome! Ron is doing a fantastic job addressing things that may have had some people on the fence! He is kicking ass!

----------


## KCRPsupporter

I don't have enough alcohol for this....

----------


## eduardo89

> Big Gubment Mitt talkin' bout private sector growth.


Why doesn't he mention his $44 million bailout?

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

> Why have 100 debates when its the same $#@! every time.


Because people need to be reminded about who they're voting for, especially when someone like Santorum is on top of the polls

----------


## ronpaulitician

Is fundamentally a new word that was added to the dictionary or something? Even the pundits kept saying it during the break. Now Romney twice in one bit.

----------


## Boss

these questions have been TERRIBLE

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Any NH folks see the compassion ad tonight?

----------


## Bruno

Still no Ron Paul rebuttal.  Wow

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

What's so wrong about Europe? You don't like or way of life! WE LIKE WELFARE. GO SWEDEN! WELFARE YAAY!

Or not...

----------


## RonPaulRules

Newt talks like hes superior to you. I hate that fat arrogant prick.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Santorum thinks that Obama has made mistakes with Syria? Russia has already issued a "Hands off Syria" to both NATO and the U.S., somebody should ask this Santorum clown if he wants a nuclear war over Syria. Also, Assad isn't radical Islam, the protestors are.

----------


## plandr

Just got in.

OBJECTIVELY how are we doing?

----------


## pauliticalfan

NORTHERN PASS.

----------


## green73

blah blah blah newt

----------


## eduardo89

Retweet gunny's question!!

https://twitter.com/glenbradley/stat...49971772559360

----------


## otherone

I can't believe Newt's talking about competing w/ China when WE FINANCE CHINA

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Just got in.
> 
> OBJECTIVELY how are we doing?


Owning

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

> Just got in.
> 
> OBJECTIVELY how are we doing?


Very good. One of Ron Pauls best debates.

----------


## NC5Paul

I think Ron was kicking too much ass. Blackout time.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

hoping:

1) Paul gets the jobs question

2) Doug Wead hammered Paul on how to answer the jobs question in a way that presents Paul's philosophy such that people actually understand it.

----------


## limequat

Anybody else having the sound cut out?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

LOL we are talking about infrastructure and little stupid projects in the midst of the biggest financial crisis since the depression

----------


## heavenlyboy34

lolz...Newt, where does the president get the authority to create a "systematic" program to "create infrastructure" in the constitution?

----------


## Bruno

Drink when Ron doesn't get a rebuttal.  I'm drunk.  

j/k, but I would be if that was the game I was playing!

----------


## eric4186

> Just got in.
> 
> OBJECTIVELY how are we doing?


I think it's been going very well. Definitely one of Paul's better debates.

----------


## kill the banks

> NORTHERN PASS.


yup

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## EBounding

> Anybody else having the sound cut out?


yes

----------


## phill4paul

> I think Ron was kicking too much ass. Blackout time.


  Yep.

----------


## sevin

> I can't believe Newt's talking about competing w/ China when WE FINANCE CHINA


Considering our 1/2 trillion trade deficit with them I'd say they fund us.

----------


## Bruno

Huntsmann is going to "stimulate $1.1 Trillion of confidence in the markets"

----------


## bsi

be the president of disneyland you boring eff

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron should of said something.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Did it cut out in the middle when Ron was speaking in that rewind for anyone else?


Yes, it sure did.

----------


## WD-NY

> Still no Ron Paul rebuttal.  Wow


He doesn't need to rebutt to Iran - that's not his wheelhouse.

Now... will they give him a chance to talk about jobs/economy? (aka the #1 issue for NH voters)

----------


## Standing Liberty

> Drink when Ron doesn't get a rebuttal.  I'm drunk.  
> 
> j/k, but I would be if that was the game I was playing!


That would call for a new liver.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I like to think that the campaign is monitoring this thread.  NORTHERN PASS GO

----------


## tennman

> I think it's been going very well. Definitely one of Paul's better debates.


I hope you're right.

----------


## ONUV

how long do these guys get to talk?

----------


## RonPaulRules

9 9 9

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I can't believe Newt's talking about competing w/ China when WE FINANCE CHINA


 +1  Newt's busy spreading propaganda again.

----------


## Bruno

What is this, 6 speakers since Ron got ignored after his lack of rebuttal?

----------


## JoshS

These guys just talk to fill time.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Nein, Nein, Nein.....BOLD solutions

----------


## MsDoodahs

> how long do these guys get to talk?



They're trying to help Santorum.

Ain't working, I don't think.  Hope not, anyway.

----------


## RonPaulRules

None of these guys talk for 1 minute each. This is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## green73

Ron Paul is in 2ND PLACE

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum won't shut up.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Santorum gets way more talk time.

----------


## jax

Halftime. This is the part where ron gets blackedout

----------


## wstrucke

frothy is now +2 minutes on Ron

----------


## cucucachu0000

yea i love the 30 second rebuttal times lol

----------


## donnay

A free economy?  LOL!  That's a joke.  We have Crony Capitalism and Mitt should know that!

----------


## The Gold Standard

They are going to put off Ron until they think he forgot about Frothy's hackjob..

----------


## wstrucke

Romney is +6

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Mitt = a little less big government than the Democrats

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> None of these guys talk for 1 minute each. This is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MSM redefined how long 1 minute was long time ago.

----------


## fisharmor

> They're trying to help Santorum.
> 
> Ain't working, I don't think.  Hope not, anyway.


The addage you're looking for, I think, is "You can't polish a turd".

----------


## Standing Liberty

> Halftime. This is the part where ron gets blackedout


Thats what ABC did last time.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

I think it's clear who Paul supporters are going to want to take down first after this debate.

----------


## bsi

what the h are you talking about

----------


## NC5Paul

Come on, doctor.

----------


## limequat

> yes





> Yes, it sure did.


I guess just us michiganders are having problems. F'ing ABC.  DIAF.

----------


## green73

Hi Carol!

----------


## phill4paul

> What is this, 6 speakers since Ron got ignored after his lack of rebuttal?


  Plan one: Hammer him with B.S. ...3rd party, racist letters....
  Plan two: Black-out
  Plan three: Claim it is a fair debate

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Carol!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Carol!

----------


## affa

> I believe Paul/Romney or Romney/Paul ticket is a guarantee. Get used to it.


lol. never.

----------


## Lavitz

Just showed a shot of Carol watching Ron speak about his "great vision" for America.

----------


## thoughtomator

Now the world gets an economics lesson awesome

----------


## bluesc

Ron needs to switch his talking points. No one knows where the business cycle comes from and one minute is nowhere near long enough to tell people.

----------


## moonbat

Ron "Like a Boss" Paul

----------


## fisharmor

Ron, give a vision

----------


## flightlesskiwi

bailout = bad people.  m'kay??

must cut spending... m'kay??

debt needs to be liquidated, not propped up...mmmmm'kaaaaay??

----------


## otherone

talking over their heads on debt.....

----------


## green73

AWESOME. oh shut up Perry

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

What now Rick Perry?

----------


## libertyfanatic

WTF is Perry doing?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf? Rick?

----------


## jkob

lol Perry didn't know what  the hell Ron was talking about

----------


## walt

everything about Ron's answer is great - except that 90% of America isn't educated enough to understand what he just said.

chicken vs egg

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry looks like a goof.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm off twitter for the night.  Longer twitmo.... 'you have exceeded your number of tweets....'

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

Perry just cut Paul off and started talking

----------


## Oddone

Uh..  Yes, Perry and No Perry.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

umm...  Ron just explained that Perry:  individual liberty.

----------


## Diashi

Perry trying to ride the wake of Paul's answer. Watching for the crash...

----------


## kill the banks

I think people are getting it

----------


## wstrucke

> Ron needs to switch his talking points. No one knows where the business cycle comes from and one minute is nowhere near long enough to tell people.


yeah... the guy they were showing in the audience looked like he was falling asleep as soon as ron said "business cycle"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL I think Rick's interruption will help Paul in rebuttal by making Paul focus back down to JOBS

----------


## limequat

> The addage you're looking for, I think, is "You can't polish a turd".


BARVO!

----------


## green73

> talking over their heads on debt.....


He was spot on this time.

----------


## Patrick Henry

where did Perry come from?

----------


## SwooshOU

Rick Perry talks like he's being forced to be there.  Like he doesn't really wanna be there.

----------


## phill4paul

> Ron needs to switch his talking points. No one knows where the business cycle comes from and one minute is nowhere near long enough to tell people.


  Agreed.

----------


## Root

Wait, was Perry agreeing or disagreeing with RP?

----------


## Lavitz

I love how Perry always addresses Ron as if he's disagreeing with him, when in reality he's always providing a watered-down version of what Ron's been saying for years.

----------


## green73

Rebuttal

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I'm off twitter for the night.  Longer twitmo.... 'you have exceeded your number of tweets....'


well thanks for joining us here.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## sevin

A lot of people didn't understand a word Paul said so Rick Perry will give them some easy to understand ideas.

----------


## fisharmor

Ron Paul: "You can't have a vision unless you understand the scope of our problems."
Perry: "There is a vision, get everyone back to work!"

Does anyone else suspect that Perry doesn't dress himself?

----------


## pauladin

omgwtfperrybbq

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron needs to switch his talking points. No one knows where the business cycle comes from and one minute is nowhere near long enough to tell people.


Yeah, a vision of America without NDAA and the Patriot Act and SOPA and FISA would be a change, and he wants that too.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Paul: constitution, business cycle, bailouts, financial crisis

Perry: JERRRRRBS

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## wstrucke

Come ON!!! REBUTTAL!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Perry wants to privatize resources now?  Copy RP much?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

what just happened?

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Populist Perry....

----------


## TheTexan

> Ron needs to switch his talking points. No one knows where the business cycle comes from and one minute is nowhere near long enough to tell people.


 Ya.. kinda disappointed by his answer there.  They gave him a good opportunity there to present a powerful vision of a free country and he kinda spoiled it by going back to the federal reserve spiel (as much as I do love that spiel..)

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron had nothing to come back with. Not good.

----------


## Aldanga

Ron really missed an opportunity there to give a positive, optimistic vision of a great America, something which Reagan was so great at doing. Instead he got caught up in the details which caused the issues we have.

----------


## Oddone

Huntsman back to: We all have records. Is that 2 or 3 times. Oh and btw I met this guy named Jamie.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

I think Paul was looking at Perry like, "What the $#@! are you talking about?"

----------


## IterTemporis

I don't think Perry understood what Ron said.. Perry was acting as if Paul said something ludicrous..

----------


## jax

Wtf was rick perry talking about. Whay exactly did he not agree with?

----------


## phill4paul

REBUTTAL!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Paul: constitution, business cycle, bailouts, financial crisis
> 
> Perry: JERRRRRBS


lolz   too true

----------


## cucucachu0000

why did he seem to talk to ron paul like he opposed using our own oil or that there was no vision for america????

----------


## Standing Liberty

Perry is in this to be the antiPaul.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> Ron had nothing to come back with. Not good.


How would you respond to that? It was asinine.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WTF? Ron JUMP ON PERRY! Don't let that Propaganda BS cheerleader walk

----------


## jkob

> Wait, was Perry agreeing or disagreeing with RP?


i was wondering that too

the claps seemed confused

----------


## wstrucke

Ron needs to watch some South Park to figure out how to talk to the the average American.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Perry - "We gotta get people back working again", as if it was that simple! He should be quiet and let the adults talk.

----------


## blazeKing

Rick Perry likes calling people out in a disagreeing tone, pretty much agreeing with the person he is calling out

----------


## NC5Paul

Expect all the post-debate talk to be about $#@!sman. The SUUURRRRGGEEE is coming.

----------


## Muwahid

WHAT WAS PERRY RAMBLING ABOUT?!

----------


## mosquitobite

> I think Paul was looking at Perry like, "What the $#@! are you talking about?"


I know I was!!

Paul answered that he wants to cut spending and Perry said that was wrong?!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Dodging the question... Good one

----------


## kill the banks

but bubbles they can see and relate to now

----------


## WD-NY

Jesus - Huntsman is coming off strong with all of these t-ed up questions... 

Thankfully, Ron is being BOSS... that said, a weak Huntsman performance would be ideal.

----------


## Diashi

> WTF? Ron JUMP ON PERRY! Don't let that Propaganda BS cheerleader walk


At ease, bro. It's worth nothing to address Perry's nonsense.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Romney: We needs to preserve our entitlements

----------


## The Gold Standard

> LOL I think Rick's interruption will help Paul in rebuttal by making Paul focus back down to JOBS


That's a good thought, but Ron doesn't get rebuttals.

----------


## Lavitz

> Ron really missed an opportunity there to give a positive, optimistic vision of a great America, something which Reagan was so great at doing. Instead he got caught up in the details which caused the issues we have.


He always does this. Very unfortunate.

----------


## wstrucke

God Damnit -- Romney is answering the question the people want to hear.  Paul needs to address this!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

the "vision of the country"?  The president is the decidfier of what "the country" wants to do now?   What's with the non-answers tonight?  This is worse than the last debate in quality of questions/dialogue (which is saying something).

----------


## bluesc

> Ron really missed an opportunity there to give a positive, optimistic vision of a great America, something which Reagan was so great at doing. Instead he got caught up in the details which caused the issues we have.


Yes. It was an opening for a passionate speech.

----------


## sevin

Romney is so full of it. Can't people see this is just an act?

----------


## donnay

That's un-a-leen-able rights.  Can NOT be taken away!!!

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## fisharmor

Ron Paul:  "America has a bubble that's been going on for 40 years"
Mitt Romney: "This president has put this country on the road downhill!"

----------


## ONUV

people can pursue happiness unless it involves marijuana. right, mitt?

----------


## Mister Grieves

> REBUTTAL!


This is one time I'm glad he didn't get a rebuttal. I wouldn't want Ron Paul to even attempt to rebut that insane diatribe Perry just spewed out.

----------


## thoughtomator

anyone get the feeling that Huntsman got the questions before the exam?

----------


## LibertyEagle

STFU Romney.  You have talked way more than a minute.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Romney dominates this question. He will get applaueses.

----------


## Jtorsella

> At ease, bro. It's worth nothing to address Perry's nonsense.


This. Perry was not attacking Paul, he just got excited and was being a populist idiot.

----------


## walt

> Ya.. kinda disappointed by his answer there.  They gave him a good opportunity there to present a powerful vision of a free country and he kinda spoiled it by going back to the federal reserve spiel (as much as I do love that spiel..)


You guys are sounding like me now

----------


## Dr.3D

> Ron had nothing to come back with. Not good.


Since Ron was interrupted... Ron should have said... "Yes Rick, I think you are beginning to understand."

----------


## blazeKing

Romney:  We need cliches platitudes, and no specifics to bring back jobs

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Lavitz

> Mitt is angling to offer Ron a position in his cabinet.


Constitution Czar?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i think all that "federal land" belongs to the states.

----------


## IterTemporis

I think the reason why Paul didn't respond to Perry is because he was too busy trying to understand what Perry was talking about..

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Rick Perry likes calling people out in a disagreeing tone, pretty much agreeing with the person he is calling out


That's why people like Christie and Rubio. Even though they have little regarding a record they just want a tough guy to talk.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ooooh newt... you're so good at deflecting.

----------


## wstrucke

> Romney is so full of it. Can't people see this is just an act?


No, no they can not.  I thought we learned that four years ago?

----------


## Razmear

> Romney dominates this question. He will get applaueses.


The question was about tax loopholes and he rambles on with patriotic bs, as usual.

----------


## EBounding

Paul blew the vision question....No one who's already a supporter is going to understand what he said.

----------


## ravedown

romney is like a robot...and he's playing it safe and its probably going to work-its all falling into place for him. $#@!.

----------


## Oddone

Ummm Those are Newts words. His ad calls Romney a Timid Moderate Conservative.

----------


## green73

Did Newt just insult the War Street Journal?

----------


## XNavyNuke

The right to presidents taking citizens life at his will, all the liberty that is safe for homeland security, and the taxation of hapiness.

----------


## bsi

who is the high school kid

----------


## tucker

Santorum is looking at the floor when he talks.

----------


## plandr

I just realized that I believe in Ron now...

----------


## Oddone

Yes America does Frothy.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"THERE IS NO MIDDLE CLASS" -RICK SANTORUM WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> No, no they can not.  I thought we learned that four years ago?


People know Romney is fake, but he's winning anyhow.

----------


## jax

Frothy keeps talking to the floor

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## XNavyNuke

Santorum: the only titles are gays and muslims

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Paul is trying to answer the economic vision question without the quick emotionalism of Reaganism. This is his style, for better or worse. The problem IS understanding the business cycle, period. Somebody has to be the market maker to introduce the concept into these conversations, instead of spouting endless "morning in America" bromides.

----------


## NC5Paul

"Middle-class isn't America"

I mean, I get what Frothy is trying to say, but that's not gonna endear him to the masses.

----------


## sevin

> Paul blew the vision question....No one who's already a supporter is going to understand what he said.


It's sad because if the majority of people weren't dumbed down by a crappy government education, they'd understand it and realize he's right.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Rick Santorum is sooooo pale. So pale. So sick... So out of the race...

----------


## plandr

Like, I worry about him but believe he can take it...

----------


## ONUV

rick, you put people into classes. you consider gays 2nd class citizens.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum: "As long as you don't use the language of putting people into groups, you can put people into groups"

----------


## donnay

Now pRick is giving an English lesson.  The middle class have been the backbone of this country.

----------


## Jtorsella

I'm waiting for Santorum to repeat his claim that the pursuit of happiness is harming america.

----------


## Orgoonian

> but bubbles they can see and relate to now

----------


## ross11988

Class warfare? Who here is asammed to say theyre middle class

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum: the only titles are gays and muslims




truth

----------


## drak

My god, why doesn't santorum just come out and say "I am new world order"

----------


## otherone

> Constitution Czar?


How about 'president'?

----------


## Boss

to those of you who want to see RP fall back on basic, "average American" talking points:

the fact that RP doesn't do that is precisely why many of us like him

we've come this far, lets not turn back now

its about the message, not winning a popularity contest

notice how everyone on that stage is starting to sound more and more like RP each debate

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Before the mask

After the mask

----------


## libertyfanatic

> My god, why doesn't santorum just come out and say "I am new world order"


It would probably help him with the neocons

----------


## bsi

i miss the truth bombs

----------


## tennman

> Rick Santorum is sooooo pale. So pale. So sick... So out of the race...


Really? Out of the race?

----------


## wstrucke

Santorum is now +4 minutes on Ron
Romney is +8 minutes

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

This is a fluff question. Dr. Paul used it to put the focus where he thinks it should be: how to really solve the economic crisis.

----------


## Bruno

Romney again before Paul, 2nd in NH, live in NH?

----------


## WD-NY

Paul should say that these guys are all talking fluff.

----------


## MozoVote

Man, Romney really sounds like Nixon sometimes. His mannerisms and speaking style...

----------


## kmalm585

Mitt "I understand that Economy, because I've lived in it!" 

Don't we all live within the Economy?

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> My god, why doesn't santorum just come out and say "I am new world order"


Ya know!!!

----------


## otherone

Romney understands how the economy works because ; 'I've lived in it'.


CLASSIC

----------


## wstrucke

You know, as someone who believes in equality -- I don't agree with Perry, but he has only spoken for 5:41 in this *entire debate*. Total bull $#@!.

----------


## freedomforever!

Ask Ron!!!

----------


## Bruno

Apparently you just talk as long as you want?

----------


## green73

Sawyer is definitely on the ludes.

----------


## WD-NY

Another T-ed up question to Huntsman on China. lol

----------


## NC5Paul

They're feeding the $#@!sman surge by lobbing him softballs.

----------


## Aldanga

> Mitt "I understand that Economy, because I've lived in it!" 
> 
> Don't we all live within the Economy?


Exactly what I said.

----------


## ravedown

where's NDAA and Sopa! WTF!

----------


## bsi

yeah yeah you are not going to be president

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Mitt "I understand that Economy, because I've lived in it!" 
> 
> Don't we all live within the Economy?


No, I live in a Yurt.  Mitt lives on his own planet - he bought it last week

----------


## NC5Paul

Booooom, Mitt with the haymaker on Jonny.

edit: re being Obama's ambassador, I mean

----------


## tennman

I'm trying to figure out who's winning the most arrogant award....Huntsman or Santorum.

----------


## BuddyRey

The four establishment candidates are deliberately calling out eachother so that rebuttal time can crowd out Ron Paul.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Huntsman got backstabbed by Mittens...

----------


## Standing Liberty

Time limits for Paul only. Everyone unlimited time???

----------


## jkob

CHINA TOOK OUR JERRRRRBBBBSSSS

----------


## WD-NY

Nice, Romney is winning this china back-and-forth.

----------


## Lavitz

> Mitt "I understand that Economy, because I've lived in it!" 
> 
> Don't we all live within the Economy?


Exactly what I've been thinking since 4 years ago when Romney came up with that stupid quote the first time.

----------


## green73

Oh pawlease let Ron speak here

----------


## wstrucke

Ron *must* jump in on the currency comment.

----------


## Bruno

Ron jump in please.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

JUMP IN RON... It's the DEBT the CHINESE BUY from the US

----------


## steph3n

romney is clueless about monetary policy, that is clear.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## otherone

Romney has stumbled onto the REAL threat...China....NOT Iran.....

----------


## awake

America hacks, invades, and manipulates its currency.

----------


## Jtorsella

> Exactly what I said.


I think everyone on this forum thought that.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

BLACKOUT

----------


## Oddone

So? We artifically inflate the value of the US dollar.

----------


## Boss

LOL @ speaking Mandarin!

----------


## green73

hahahaha NOT huntsman

----------


## libertyfanatic

Huntsman just owned Romney

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

Under the rules, only Ron Paul doesn't get to respond.

----------


## sailingaway

> Time limits for Paul only. Everyone unlimited time???


this ^^

----------


## otherone

Speaking Chinese aint helpin' Huntsman.....

----------


## Oddone

WOW... Rebutting in Chinese does not look good in a Republican debate.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*JUMP IN RON... US DEBT CHINESE Purchases!

JUMP IN RON!!!*

----------


## phill4paul

> The four establishment candidates are deliberately calling out eachother so that rebuttal time can crowd out Ron Paul.


  Yep they covered the important points with ron. racist news letters. 3rd party. calling other candidates names. Now for the black out

----------


## Mister Grieves

This no-moderated format does not work to Ron's favor. These guys just rattle on and on and Ron just doesn't jump in there. He may as well have not been up there the last 30 minutes.

----------


## fisharmor

Huntsman slaps back pretty good

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WTF RON...

----------


## green73

What happened to Ron?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was a bad move by Huntsman! He's already painted as an Obama lackey, then he goes and speaks Mandarin in front of Republicans who don't really like China! *facepalm*

----------


## WD-NY

Romney just saved us.

----------


## donnay

The ghost of Michelle Bachmann is taken over Romney's body!

----------


## cucucachu0000

o god what crap romney

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Under the rules, only Ron Paul doesn't get to respond.


+1

----------


## Jtorsella

Final stuff up next.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron got like one question that whole segment.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Ron Paul is not going to get any more questions

----------


## ONUV

talk as much as you like mr. romney...

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Under the rules, only Ron Paul doesn't get to respond.


yup

----------


## Lavitz

Impressive use of Mandarin by Hunstman. I didn't like the gesture Romney made in response.

----------


## kill the banks

it's abc that's what happened

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul is not going to get any more questions


Yeah, he did too well with the ones that were supposed to knock him out.

----------


## mmadness

Huntsman - the Chinese Candidate?

----------


## green73

> Before the mask
> 
> After the mask


ha

----------


## Vet_from_cali

well, paul might as well walk out, no more questions for us.  

was hoping he can finish strong, but he finished about an hour ago.

----------


## sailingaway

> Impressive use of Mandarin by Hunstman. I didn't like the gesture Romney made in response.


Not very impressive when the audience doesn't understand it.  More showing off.

----------


## Boss

Ron has the opp to jump in whenever he wants. 

Not sure why he doesn't, am sure there is a reason

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Yep they covered the important points with ron. racist news letters. 3rd party. calling other candidates names. Now for the black out


You called it

----------


## WD-NY

> Huntsman just owned Romney


Thankfully, not so much. Romney just saved us with his KO of Huntsman's "we better respect china" rebuttal.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RonPaulRules

I though they get 60 seconds each. Romney seriously has unlimited time.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> Huntsman - the Chinese Candidate?


Gotta' flex those CFR muscles.

----------


## mmadness

From ABC Blog Chat:
*michaelpfalcone: Ron Paul ads have run on @WMUR9 here in Manchester during every commercial break #NHdebate #fitn [via Twitter]*

that's Compassion, at least 3 of the times!

----------


## bluesc

> Not very impressive when the audience doesn't understand it.  More showing off.


It was a ridiculously stupid move on Huntsman's part.

----------


## JVParkour

3x rewind w00t!

----------


## Watch

I wanted to hear some Cantonese. F Huntsman

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Huntsman will probably not surge later before the primary.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Another Ron Paul Rewind ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jtorsella

They've replayed Ron stuff each time now.

----------


## anaconda

Frothy hurt his chances tonight.

----------


## bsi

romney, you just wait and see you flip flopper

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm sure when most people hear the word bubble, they don't know what the heck is being talked about.

----------


## jax

Has ron been on every rewind?

----------


## jkob

got a rewind

----------


## XNavyNuke

Nice comeback from the commercial.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Times that segment?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol...another good Ron Paul rewind.

----------


## mikeforliberty

Could someone message me the quote by Ron Paul about having a wife, two kids, and I went.

----------


## wstrucke

after the third break:

Perry 05:41 (+1:17)
Gingrich 08:27 (+2:03)
Moderators 08:41 (+1:59)
Huntsman 09:20 (+4:36)
Paul 11:31 (+1:23)
Santorum 14:11 (+3:30)
Romney 21:26 (+8:08)


EIGHT MINUTES

----------


## BSWPaulsen

> Ron has the opp to jump in whenever he wants. 
> 
> Not sure why he doesn't, am sure there is a reason


Debate etiquette. Unfortunately, it's hurting him due to everyone else violating it, and making rude behavior the norm. The moderators not doing their job doesn't help.

----------


## hb6102

is every debate rewind a Ron Paul Clip?

----------


## donnay

The minute Dr. Paul talks about monetary policies and free market then they stop asking questions...they must get their orders in their earpieces--shut him up!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> From ABC Blog Chat:
> *michaelpfalcone: Ron Paul ads have run on @WMUR9 here in Manchester during every commercial break #NHdebate #fitn [via Twitter]*


Thx, that's what I wanted to hear.

----------


## sailingaway

> From ABC Blog Chat:
> *michaelpfalcone: Ron Paul ads have run on @WMUR9 here in Manchester during every commercial break #NHdebate #fitn [via Twitter]*
> 
> that's Compassion, at least 3 of the times!


that's Compassion, at least 3 of the times!

----------


## kylejack

> after the third break:
> 
> Perry 05:41 (+1:17)
> Gingrich 08:27 (+2:03)
> Moderators 08:41 (+1:59)
> Huntsman 09:20 (+4:36)
> Paul 11:31 (+1:23)
> Santorum 14:11 (+3:30)
> Romney 21:26 (+8:08)
> ...


Surprising to see Gingrich getting frozen out.

----------


## Pisces

> You know, as someone who believes in equality -- I don't agree with Perry, but he has only spoken for 5:41 in this *entire debate*. Total bull $#@!.


this is better for Perry - less chance of an "Ooops" happening

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Diashi

Good Paul commentary now.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Yep they covered the important points with ron. racist news letters. 3rd party. calling other candidates names. Now for the black out


This is stupid. He better get some more time. These freaks on the in-between show are saying how amazing Mitt is doing. Ugh!

----------


## Xenliad

> after the third break:
> 
> Perry 05:41 (+1:17)
> Gingrich 08:27 (+2:03)
> Moderators 08:41 (+1:59)
> Huntsman 09:20 (+4:36)
> Paul 11:31 (+1:23)
> Santorum 14:11 (+3:30)
> Romney 21:26 (+8:08)
> ...


I was actually happy to see Ron wasn't in last.

----------


## anaconda

> ha


She looked considerably better before the mask.

----------


## Bruno

Our son saw Ron for the first time last week.  He turned this in for an assignment in school the other day.   



"I am a Ron Paul supporter, and I believe we can right our country's wrongs.

I wonder about the future of my country.

I hear concern coming from the people of my country.

I see a country that ignores its problems.

I want a leader who can restore America.

I am a Ron Paul supporter, and I believe we can right our countries wrongs.

I pretend that people are involved in our nation’s matters.

I feel saddened, but hopeful.

I touch the minds of my peers, to open their minds to the problem at hand.

I worry things, may not get better, but I have hope.

I cry when I see the headstones of soldiers who died in vain.  

I am a Ron Paul supporter, and I believe we can right our country's wrongs.

I understand it will take great time and effort, but it can be done.

I say freedom is not given, it is earned, you must fight for it, and stand for what you believe in.

I dream that someday soon, liberty will be ours.

I try every day to spread the word, the word of one who can change it all for the better of our country.

I hope they hear my words.

I am a Ron Paul supporter, and I believe we can right our country's wrongs." '

----------


## kill the banks

> I'm sure when most people hear the word bubble, they don't know what the heck is being talked about.


hmm I think the housing bubble is something they do understand and relate to

----------


## pauliticalfan

You can add about 90 seconds of commercial time to RP. Actually very pleased about that.

----------


## kylejack

> Debate etiquette. Unfortunately, it's hurting him due to everyone else violating it, and making rude behavior the norm. The moderators not doing their job doesn't help.


I'm actually kind of surprised they're doing so bad AGAIN. They were awful at controlling the time last time as well. I figured they would have learned their lesson and gotten some guidance.

----------


## Boss

Most twitter messages during the debate occurred at the 50 minute mark, when RP vs Newt on the military

----------


## sailingaway

> I was actually happy to see Ron wasn't in last.


Me too

----------


## cbr06honda

Sadly these debates just aren't the same without Michele Bachmann yellowing out the moderators name repeatedly to get attention.

----------


## jkob

DEEP DISH OR THIN CRUST

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## green73

hahahaha Perry

----------


## plandr

This debate seems to have been fair to Ron. He just isn't being aggressive enough. I've liked what I've seen though and he still got 11 mins or so. Look forward to seeing the post debate and beginning I missed which sounds like it was his strong suit.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Bull$#@! question

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wasting even more time with fluff! Give me a break!

----------


## sailingaway

> Most twitter messages during the debate occurred at the 50 minute mark, when RP vs Newt on the military


some of us were shut out for the night for tweeting too much. I'm certain I'm not the only one.....

----------


## NC5Paul

LMAO n00t gets the sport AND the night wrong.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

lol gingrich

----------


## LibertyEagle

HA HA for Gingrich.  FAIL!

----------


## libertyfanatic

OWNED

----------


## pauliticalfan

Camera didn't even focus on Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

lol poor Newt

----------


## Oddone

Newt trys to sound like a people person and screws it.

----------


## rideurlightning

PANDERING

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron wins. 

Newt lost.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## cajuncocoa

Watching *what* championship game?

----------


## XNavyNuke

National championship game is on the 9th

----------


## Jtorsella

Economic textbook answer seemed cocky, but was actually awesome.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Reading an economic textbook... and that's for real..

----------


## EBounding

Sawyer is hammered

----------


## drak

"Economic text book!!!!" God I love that man!!

----------


## green73

hahahahahahahahaha can't keep up with the lulz WAY TO GO RP haha Newt liar

----------


## jkob

Ron is just too smart

----------


## LibertyEagle

Shut up, Diane.

----------


## Live Free or Die

Did Diane almost fall out of her chair?!  rewind...

----------


## green73

Toobz?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Economic textbook, I lol'd

----------


## ronpaulitician

It's over? There's 15 minutes left in the hour...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh, I see, they're going to cut off the candidates early and let their spin doctors tell people what to think about the debate.

----------


## Muwahid

> Economic textbook answer seemed cocky, but was actually awesome.


he slapped em. watching sports?!?!?!?! TALKIN BOUT AUSTRIAN ECONOMICS LUDWIG VON MISES FTW whos with me?

----------


## jax

That's it? Ron homerunned every question, but they were $#@!tt questions

----------


## RJB

Cheeseball debate.

----------


## Diashi

Uh... Why did they end the debate early?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Economic textbook answer seemed cocky, but was actually awesome.


No.   lol.  Dr. Paul is just an egghead.  He was being real.

----------


## cucucachu0000

what was the last question i missed it?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Vet_from_cali

we owned newt tonight lol. Ron needs to jump in more, more aggressiveness

----------


## Lothario

Diane was so high on something...George had to step in to close the show.

----------


## Boss

WTF??

----------


## wstrucke

I've had a few beers, I'm not going to do the calculations for the last 3 seconds for each candidate.

Final times:

Perry 05:49
Gingrich 08:33
Moderators 09:27 (missing the intro)
Huntsman 09:30
Paul 11:39
Santorum 14:14
Romney 21:30

What the hell happened with Romney in the third segment?

----------


## opinionatedfool

They end the debate early???? How stupid. Now we'll hear the talking heads.

How is Mitt Romney the winner??????????

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'm voting for the guy that knows about economics!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JP2010

I dont know about you, but Id like to knock the $#@! out of most of those guys on that stage

----------


## flightlesskiwi

awww... how sweet.  pimp your two kids out Huntsman.

guess your other 5 aren't that important.

----------


## Badger Paul

Ohh, but we've got 15 minutes of talking heads telling you what just saw with your own eyes and listened with your own ears. Apparently you can't do that on your own.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Uh... Why did they end the debate early?


They were worried about getting Ron Pauwned.

----------


## cbr06honda

Debate analysis prediction: " Everybody did really well, except Ron Paul, it's now a 5 man race. "

----------


## sailingaway

> No.   lol.  Dr. Paul is just an egghead.  He was being real.


yeah.

----------


## Lavitz

> Not very impressive when the audience doesn't understand it.  More showing off.


I meant it from my personal perspective, not the audience's. I understand the audience and Romney bristling at it, and I understand why people here think he was showing off. 

But he didn't just decide to suddenly give his answer in Mandarin, he was quoting a certain Chinese phrase. And he displayed a level of cultural understanding which made me -for one- at least try to imagine how people in China with their own language and culture would react to the policies that Romney advocates. But again, yes, I agree it probably wouldn't impress most Republicans.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

That was such a weak debate. Ron's answers were solid. But the Diane and George are friggin terrible, and the questions were just awful.

----------


## thoughtomator

> No.   lol.  Dr. Paul is just an egghead.  He was being real.


That's why it was so awesome... while everyone else is watching the TV America can count on RP to be studying the nuts and bolts of what really needs to be done to save the country.

----------


## Maximus

First half of the debate was brilliant, the second half was weak because they blacked Ron Paul out.  Ron Paul scored huge points tonight.

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Oh, I see, they're going to cut off the candidates early and let their spin doctors tell people what to think about the debate.


yup

----------


## Boss

> Did Diane almost fall out of her chair?!  rewind...


LMAO

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Should've said Austrian Economics textbook. Or Peter Schiffs "how an economy grows and why it crashes."

----------


## green73

> Economic textbook answer seemed cocky, but was actually awesome.


Yes! But you never know in anti-intellectual Amerika

----------


## Bruno

Worst debate format ever, arguably the best Ron Paul performance ever!

----------


## Standing Liberty

> That was such a weak debate. Ron's answers were solid. But the Diane and George are friggin terrible, and the questions were just awful.


They remind me of a muppet skit with
Kermet the Frog and Miss Piggy.

----------


## JVParkour

Guys, probably like 3 of you will see this before it gets pushed down the page, but its so awesome. I was in DC 2 years ago and went to Rons office for like 7 minutes just me and him. I asked him the best advice he could give me, and he told me to "Study hard." It is great to see that he walks the walk!

Just thought you might appreciate knowing that.

----------


## moonshine5757

fun

----------


## tennman

New Ad: John Huntsman - Serial B.S.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Lol on this yahoo stream all 4 people said Romney was the debate winner.

----------


## kill the banks

Ron is the text book ... those lite weights are his students

----------


## liveandletlive

didnt have the guts to watch this debate...did Ron escape unscathed?

----------


## sailingaway

> I meant it from my personal perspective, not the audience's. I understand the audience and Romney bristling at it, and I understand why people here think he was showing off. 
> 
> But he didn't just decide to suddenly give his answer in Mandarin, he was quoting a certain Chinese phrase. And he displayed a level of cultural understanding which made me -for one- at least try to imagine how people in China with their own language and culture would react to the policies that Romney advocates. But again, yes, I agree it probably wouldn't impress most Republicans.


It isn't a matter of impress. Everyone knows something others don't. there's showing it off, and explaining it.

----------


## otherone

Newt doesn't know the difference between football and basketball.

----------


## moonshine5757

all of them are poopeaters

----------


## roderik

> fun


fun with anagrams:

rick santorum: struck a minor. cranium stork. a scrotum rink.
mitt romney: memory tint. into my term
newt gingrich: trenching wig
ron paul: our plan

----------


## flightlesskiwi

rewatching Ron shake Santo's hand... Santo REALLY doesn't like him.  body language.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So Diane was obviously baked for the second debate in a row.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Different day, same BS but Ron did excellent with what they gave him.  They aren't even trying to label him as the "loser" this time...

----------


## walt

wtf, half the yahoo poll people like the huntsman foreign language stunt

----------


## libertyfanatic

They're pimping Romney

----------


## wstrucke

> Guys, probably like 3 of you will see this before it gets pushed down the page, but its so awesome. I was in DC 2 years ago and went to Rons office for like 7 minutes just me and him. I asked him the best advice he could give me, and he told me to "Study hard." It is great to see that he walks the walk!
> 
> Just thought you might appreciate knowing that.


No matter what happens, that is an amazing experience to carry with you.

----------


## smithtg

morning debate = Perry with hangover.  comic relief tomorrow guys

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> They're pimping Romney

----------


## moonshine5757

mandarin is tough

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That was such a weak debate. Ron's answers were solid. But the Diane and George are friggin terrible, and the questions were just awful.


The questions are never going to be good.  The only choice is to reframe them and discuss what you want to.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Guys, probably like 3 of you will see this before it gets pushed down the page, but its so awesome. I was in DC 2 years ago and went to Rons office for like 7 minutes just me and him. I asked him the best advice he could give me, and he told me to "Study hard." It is great to see that he walks the walk!
> 
> Just thought you might appreciate knowing that.


Bump

----------


## bluesc

> didnt have the guts to watch this debate...did Ron escape unscathed?


Yes, but that's not good enough. It's not about getting through under the radar anymore.

----------


## Bruno

> didnt have the guts to watch this debate...did Ron escape unscathed?


blacked out at the end, but absolutely unscathed, he owned every answer.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> didnt have the guts to watch this debate...did Ron escape unscathed?


Better than that. I think he scored many points tonight. This was like his second best debate this season IMO.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> It's over? There's 15 minutes left in the hour...


Ron Paul was doing to well so they decided to cut it short. Do we really want to listen to the talking heads???

----------


## Dr.3D

> They're pimping Romney


As expected.  They also gave him the most time.

----------


## virginiakid

Weird, I try to be part of the discussion and my comments don't show up http://news.yahoo.com/elections/debate/ I guess if you use the word Paul or Ron Paul, they won't show it.

----------


## Lavitz

These analysts still don't get it. They're all competing against each other for the title of "Anti-Romney." They keep expecting Romney attacks which just aren't going to come yet.

----------


## donnay

Why is it the talking heads have to give us a play by play of something that most of us already watched yet I NEVER agree with their analysis!

----------


## Muwahid

> Lol on this yahoo stream all 4 people said Romney was the debate winner.


well when they gear all the questions towards him, going in saying hes the front runner, the untouchable, all he has to do is keep a cool head.

romney looked like an idiot on the states rights question and paul looked like a boss, especially because he chimed in and corrected those morons mistakes in a concise way.

----------


## musicmax

> Ohh, but we've got 15 minutes of talking heads telling you what just saw with your own eyes and listened with your own ears. Apparently you can't do that on your own.


Thanks to Newt/Santy/Mitt for reminding everyone there's football on so they can switch away from George and Drunken Diane's "analysis".

P.S.: Go T.J. Yates (UNC '11)

----------


## PaulConventionWV

TOOOOBBBBZZZZ!!!!  Plz gimme toobz!  I don't care if the debate just ended.  Get crackin'!

----------


## sailingaway

> mandarin is tough


I am impressed he knows it. One reason I haven't traveled much in the far east is that I can take being unable to speak a language much but hate being illiterate to the point where I can't even puzzle it out (characters). I'm impressed with his knowledge, but I think doing it here was showing off.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Talking heads ignoring Ron.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Not going to listen to the bloviating pundits.

----------


## NC5Paul

> P.S.: Go T.J. Yates (UNC '11)


Duke '09 

Thad > TJ

----------


## SlowSki

Kind of off topic here... but I was wondering if someone could offer me some guidance......

Technically I'm still registered to vote in Florida (panhandle, generally very conservative), but could change my registration to Alabama.  Would y'all suggest I still vote in Florida?

----------


## Bruno

And the audience is still sitting there silently.  How awkward, what a horrible format with these talking heads spewing the stupid opinions afterwards to spread their bias and agenda.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

RON GOOFED on the China Trade BS of Romney... He needed to grow some balls and jump on it... Proving Romney that it's not as simplistic as Mitten fooled the people.

A huge missed opportunity to take on ROMNEY

----------


## Dr.3D

> Thanks to Newt/Santy/Mitt for reminding everyone there's football on so they can switch away from George and Drunken Diane's "analysis".
> 
> P.S.: Go T.J. Yates (UNC '11)


I doubt she is drunk... prolly just an air talking head.

----------


## donnay

Blah...Blah...Blah.  Mitt Romney...Blah...Blah...Blah.  Someone give me a lifeline!!!

----------


## Lothario

Every media person: "Romney won! Romney won! Romney won!"

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Diane must be starving.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! Yes! "One man wrecking crew"! He's correct, no doubt.

----------


## thoughtomator

Media heads too stupid to figure out why RP is not attacking Romney directly.

The real question is why nobody else did either.

----------


## Bruno

Wow, did he just say that?

----------


## Boss

WHOAAA

one man wrecking crew?

lets go!

RP has credit for knocking out 3 of the candidates? not mad about that analysis!

----------


## kill the banks

hitt mitt coming soon

----------


## JVParkour

> LOL! Yes! "One man wrecking crew"! He's correct, no doubt.


Yup, I thought that was great.

----------


## Carehn

what r they talking a bout?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## peluski17

My thoughts:

Horrible debate structure and execution - hopefully tomorrow's debate is better.

Although I do not think it will help him much, I felt Huntsman won this debate and Santorum lost this debate. Rick Perry did nothing to help himself. Newt brought up some valid points, but I believe he and Romney tried to stay out of the limelight as much as possible. Ron's answers were solid, but I felt he needed to interject a little more. 

I would not be surprised to see tomorrow's polls execute the Huntsman surge and Santorum plummet

----------


## opinionatedfool

Lol, none of these dumb dumbs realize it's all part of the plan.

----------


## sailingaway

> Kind of off topic here... but I was wondering if someone could offer me some guidance......
> 
> Technically I'm still registered to vote in Florida (panhandle, generally very conservative), but could change my registration to Alabama.  Would y'all suggest I still vote in Florida?


ask tsai we do need delegates in one of the areas of Alabama, can't remember which, as of a day or so ago.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

ABC = $#@!s broadcasting crap

----------


## donnay

If you rip off Ron Paul's suit you'll find Mitt Romney's sons....  I hope this comedian doesn't lose his night job.

----------


## Jtorsella

This woman has a frozen face.

----------


## Lothario

> Wow, did he just say that?


lol, insane commentary.

----------


## otherone

BULL$#@! PUNDITS ON PAUL BEING ROMNEY'S BITCH I HAAAAAAATE MSM

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Wow, did he just say that?


SAY WHAT?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Did Diane suggest Ron Paul for Sec. of Defense?

----------


## AJ187

These people are morons....

----------


## jax

Wrecking crew all the way to the white house

----------


## eric4186

> If you rip off Ron Paul's suit you'll find Mitt Romney's sons....  I hope this comedian doesn't lose his night job.


i lol'd. hope the paulbots don't freak out about this.

----------


## sailingaway

> My thoughts:
> 
> Horrible debate structure and execution - hopefully tomorrow's debate is better.
> 
> Although I do not think it will help him much, I felt Huntsman won this debate and Santorum lost this debate. Rick Perry did nothing to help himself. Newt brought up some valid points, but I believe he and Romney tried to stay out of the limelight as much as possible. Ron's answers were solid, but I felt he needed to interject a little more. 
> 
> I would not be surprised to see tomorrow's polls execute the Huntsman surge and Santorum plummet


Huntsman is the candidate the liberals (not the kind that care about civil liberties) like, they set him up to look good.  They WANT him to have a bump.

----------


## Varin

Only Huntsman really needs to attack Romney at this stage. The other just want the rest of the conservatives out.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pumping Santorum wth he had a horrible debate.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

The commentators are pumping Romney and are TOTALLY oblivious as to why Paul is laying off Mitt (he's clearing the field of other conservatives, to be the one remaining conservative anti-Romney candidate).

And what's with the sitcom laugh track?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> My thoughts:
> 
> Horrible debate structure and execution - hopefully tomorrow's debate is better.
> 
> Although I do not think it will help him much, I felt Huntsman won this debate and Santorum lost this debate. Rick Perry did nothing to help himself. Newt brought up some valid points, but I believe he and Romney tried to stay out of the limelight as much as possible. Ron's answers were solid, but I felt he needed to interject a little more. 
> 
> I would not be surprised to see tomorrow's polls execute the Huntsman surge and Santorum plummet


Lol, what the heck? Huntsman, both Ricks and Newt all lost pretty bad.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

LOL "who that"

----------


## peluski17

> Huntsman is the candidate the liberals (not the kind that care about civil liberties) like, they set him up to look good.  They WANT him to have a bump.


I agree and it will most likely happen. I felt they set him up to steal a lot of Ron's thunder, which is why I felt Ron needed to interject a little bit more.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow, Donna had some good commentary.

----------


## Lothario

whoa, what was that right there?   Mitt Romney is the weakest for us Democrats?

----------


## donnay

Donna Brazel (sp?) just spoke truth Mitt will never beat Obama!

----------


## drak

I believe Romney failed big time tonight. I would like to thank ABC for slamming him on the state contraception issue. Then crying to Ron for help. Ron coming in to the rescue on that showed intelligence, strength, and compassion.  I think this will really boost Pauls percentages.

----------


## amabala

a panel full of clueless putzs

----------


## Lavitz

> It isn't a matter of impress. Everyone knows something others don't. there's showing it off, and explaining it.


I really don't feel like arguing about this. All I said was that I personally found it impressive. I also find Ron's knowledge of economics impressive. I think Ron should show off that knowledge if he feels it would add a new dimension to the debate, which is what Huntsman's use of Mandarin also did _for me personally_. That is all.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

That democrat lady made me crack up, especially with that wink.

----------


## 89five.o

Ron's best debate thus far . He killed it IMO.

----------


## kill the banks

> Wow, Donna had some good commentary.


the drugs are wearing off

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Although I do not think it will help him much, I felt Huntsman won this debate and Santorum lost this debate.


I think Santorum lost, but so did Huntsman. This was his opportunity to get himself in contention in NH, but he was boring and got tagged as an Obama administration member, a Chinese butt-kisser, and "soft on defense".

----------


## tsai3904

> Kind of off topic here... but I was wondering if someone could offer me some guidance......
> 
> Technically I'm still registered to vote in Florida (panhandle, generally very conservative), but could change my registration to Alabama.  Would y'all suggest I still vote in Florida?


Are you registered as a Republican in Florida?  If yes, vote in Florida.  Alabama is a month and a half after Florida and we need all the momentum we can get heading into Nevada.

----------


## pauliticalfan

African American woman praising Ron Paul. But, but, but I thought he was rac1st!

----------


## Gravik

Lol @ Rick Perry's FB page claiming he won the debate.

----------


## smtwngrl

> LOL! Yes! "One man wrecking crew"! He's correct, no doubt.


Loved that one. lol

----------


## wgadget

One of the panelists on ABC:  RON PAUL HAS BEEN A ONE-MAN WRECKING CREW.

----------


## Lothario

> I believe Romney failed big time tonight. I would like to thank ABC for slamming him on the state contraception issue. Then crying to Ron for help. Ron coming in to the rescue on that showed intelligence, strength, and compassion.  I think this will really boost Pauls percentages.


Well, it's not so much about debate performance, but what the media tells people to believe about the debate.

----------


## lucent

> RON GOOFED on the China Trade BS of Romney... He needed to grow some balls and jump on it... Proving Romney that it's not as simplistic as Mitten fooled the people.
> 
> A huge missed opportunity to take on ROMNEY


Grow balls? Go to hell. Are you risking your life running for president against TPTB?

----------


## peluski17

> I believe Romney failed big time tonight. I would like to thank ABC for slamming him on the state contraception issue. Then crying to Ron for help. Ron coming in to the rescue on that showed intelligence, strength, and compassion.  I think this will really boost Pauls percentages.


Have to agree with you. Romney had no substance. He just said stuff that would sound good, but no plan to back it. The contraception issue was great! The problem is I don't think this neither helped nor hurt his ratings, unfortunately.

----------


## Boss

Santorum is the exact opposite of RP

no one thinks Santorum can win, but everyone wants to pretend he can

----------


## wgadget

Ron did GREAT...AND...He's a morning person.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Lol, what the heck? Huntsman, both Ricks and Newt all lost pretty bad.


  Huntsman did not lose, he was given softball questions all night and he was able to shine like never before precisely on cue for the predicted "surge"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Donna Brazel (sp?) just spoke truth Mitt will never beat Obama!


did she say why???


NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

They cut the debate 20 minutes short for this crap? Wow, way too long.

----------


## walt

Sawyer was really slurring her words there....

----------


## Expatriate

LOL, this thread already has 44,000 views.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

my favorite quote of the night


Santorum:  "if you haven't been sued by this group, you aren't a conservative."

muwahahahahahahaha!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

These pundits are doing exactly what I was expecting...they are pushing the idea that Romney is the inevitable candidate and trying to declare this all but over. This is going to become louder and louder, and will probably take hold long before April.

----------


## WD-NY

This panel is trashing Huntsman... GOOD!!

----------


## Watch

I really ask Diane out on a date now, I love it when she slurs her speech.

----------


## kylejack

> my favorite quote of the night
> 
> 
> Santorum:  "if you haven't been sued by this group, you aren't a conservative."
> 
> muwahahahahahahaha!


I really like CREW, but I can see the point.

----------


## peluski17

> I think Santorum lost, but so did Huntsman. This was his opportunity to get himself in contention in NH, but he was boring and got tagged as an Obama administration member, a Chinese butt-kisser, and "soft on defense".


For the little face time, I think he won, but I do not think it will be enough to win over voters. I would not be surprised, however, if the media tries to spin the Huntsman surge though.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Diane definitely got a bong hit in during that commercial break.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Donna Brazel (sp?) just spoke truth Mitt will never beat Obama!


This needs to go into an attack video when the time comes to take Mitt Romney down.

----------


## nyrgoal99

is PPP coming out at 11pm?

----------


## garyallen59

It's weird seeing all the Jan '12 join dates. I feel old. Haha!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I really ask Diane out on a date now, I love it when she slurs her speech.


Lol

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> These pundits are doing exactly what I was expecting...they are pushing the idea that Romney is the inevitable candidate and trying to declare this all but over. This is going to become louder and louder, and will probably take hold long before April.


yup, complete brainwashing

----------


## pauliticalfan

"And thank you for your COLORFUL metaphors." -Diane Sawyer

Yep, she's feeling it tonight.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> It's weird seeing all the Jan '12 join dates. I feel old. Haha!


agreed

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> African American woman praising Ron Paul. But, but, but I thought he was rac1st!


Yeah, She's always been a dumbass rac1st, until the good doctor pointed out the corrupt Biased System against the Poor/Middle classes and Minorities.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I really ask Diane out on a date now, I love it when she slurs her speech.


   She must be 60 but I'm ashamed that I'd still hit it.

----------


## lilymc

Hey you all,  I was out for a few hours and didn't see the debate.  Just got home.   HOW DID HE DO?   (sorry, for not reading the 165 pages!)

----------


## kylejack

Spin Room. Guess Who??

----------


## drak

> Well, it's not so much about debate performance, but what the media tells people to believe about the debate.


Very true!!




> Have to agree with you. Romney had no substance. He just said stuff that would sound good, but no plan to back it. The contraception issue was great! The problem is I don't think this neither helped nor hurt his ratings, unfortunately.


You might be right.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I really like CREW, but I can see the point.


it's his logic.  

spectacularly funny.

----------


## cv6nick

I wish Paul more time in the second part of the debate.  He killed the first half.

----------


## peluski17

I think Paul will actually gain supporters after tonight's debate, but I don't think it will dramatically increase his poll numbers.

----------


## Lavitz

> Spin Room. Guess Who??


Well, it is his birthday today

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Romney is the nominee.  After tonight's debate, I don't think there can be any question about it.  Please prove me wrong, because I badly want Paul to be the nominee.


Lol, what the heck. It's all part of the plan. The other conservatives are being taken out. The liberal, Mitt Romney, will remain. This is the strategy the campaign is taking.

----------


## yaz

That black lady was high, did anyone see how red her eyes were?

Ron Paul isn't going to attack Romney, he needs 2nd place and doesn't want to risk a redistribution of votes to someone else again.  Once he gets 2nd in NH he will place higher in SC and FL then win NV.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Spin Room. Guess Who??


Back to the Future?

----------


## Expatriate

> Hey you all,  I was out for a few hours and didn't see the debate.  Just got home.   HOW DID HE DO?   (sorry, for not reading the 165 pages!)


He did great, so they blacked him out for the second half and then ended the debate 15-20 minutes early.

----------


## bluesc

> Spin Room. Guess Who??


#BADASS

----------


## Watch

> She must be 60 but I'm ashamed that I'd still hit it.


+1 rep
She's got experience man...

----------


## SisCyn

She said we in the Democratic party believe that the candidate who is attacked the least is the weakest.

----------


## kill the banks

well I'm off to watch a good movie and relax ... Ron scored a few goals tonite

----------


## opinionatedfool

> They cut the debate 20 minutes short for this crap? Wow, way too long.


They think their opinions are so important. Why do they think people care about their dumb opinions???????????????

----------


## 89five.o

I felt Ron transtioned seamlessly on most of his replys, held his ground, showed his knowledge on many topics and won over voters tonight. Man typing on my PS3 is painfully slow.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> She must be 60 but I'm ashamed that I'd still hit it.


66 to be exact

----------


## DRFilms

I think Ron did awesome.... The thing he was lacking was explaining his foreign policy position. Voters heard them say Paul and Perry were the only two that served... Point 1 for Paul.. then he slammed Newt on dodging the draft point 2, and finally he came off as very compassionate toward the people that serve in wars when they come home... point 3 won for Paul. We got everyone else wanting to bomb Iran, and Perry wanting to go back into Iraq made them all look like war mongers but Paul!

----------


## LibertyEagle

I thought I was going to puke when Santorum started rattling off that America needed a Commander-in-Chief.   He seems to not realize that the only thing the President is the C-I-C of, is the military.  Certainly not the American people.

----------


## peluski17

I still can't believe they labeled this debate as one where the people could ask some of the questions when in fact they only asked one... not to mention a lot of the early topics I felt were irrelevant to what the candidates really need to be talking about.

----------


## lilymc

> He did great, so they blacked him out for the second half and then ended the debate 15-20 minutes early.


Oh wow...  I'm so glad to hear he did great, but are you serious? (about the black out) How obvious can they be.   Thanks for summing it up!!

----------


## Mckarnin

> She said we in the Democratic party believe that the candidate who is attacked the least is the weakest.


Yep, lol. Which makes Ron Paul the strongest threat to Obama.

----------


## Ninja Homer

I think Ron did better 1st half then 2nd half, but that's mostly because they didn't give him as much time in the 2nd.  He could have done much better on the "vision of America" question. He starts talking about the business cycle, and it goes right over most people's heads... hell, it went right over Perry's head.

----------


## donnay

> did she say why???
> 
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She said because no one is attacking him.
*
No One But Paul!!!*

Can you hear us, GOP!!!!   We will not waiver!

----------


## wgadget

Only Huntsman's surrogate in the spin room?

WTF?

----------


## Ssd

Tonight, Paul did what he could and took out Gingrich and Santorum. He needs to follow up tomorrow and absolutely KILL Romney.

Paul also had an amazing opportunity to share his vision going forward but his message was too complicated for regular Americans to understand. He should have simplified it and mentioned the federal reserve and how he's the one who understand it more than anyone else on the stage. Paul did give a good letter to the newletter question and embarrassed Gingrich.

----------


## sailingaway

this thread has had 43,000+ views...

----------


## wgadget

I wish he would EXPLAIN WHAT "LIQUIDATE THE DEBT" means.

----------


## sailingaway

> Only Huntsman's surrogate in the spin room?
> 
> WTF?


the media is trying to pump Huntsman for NH like they did Santorum for Iowa.  So far no one is buying it, but they are selling ever more frantically.

----------


## r3volution

> this thread has had 43,000+ views...


 most of those were me . lol

----------


## wgadget

LOL..."This is the United States of America where we have no class."

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I felt Ron transtioned seamlessly on most of his replys, held his ground, *showed his knowledge on many topics* and won over voters tonight. Man typing on my PS3 is painfully slow.


Two great things that came out of this debate was he displayed his knowledge of the Constitution and economics. That was hammered home a few times: "let's ask the constitutionalist", "if everyone's gone to bed, I read an economics textbook".

----------


## JuicyG

They didn`t let him speak again, same as last time. They`ve let all others ramble endlessly for minutes on end, but when it came to Paul, they`ve attacked him with loaded crappy questions and allowed only short answers.

----------


## peluski17

> LOL..."This is the United States of America where we have no class."


Haha Santorum really failed. Hopefully he's done completely.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> this thread has had 43,000+ views...


*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!*

you hear that GOP??  we ain't budging!!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> She must be 60 but I'm ashamed that I'd still hit it.


 Don't feel bad...those 60 year-olds are made better than they used to be.  I'd tap that too.

----------


## lucent

> Tonight, Paul did what he could and took out Gingrich and Santorum. He needs to follow up tomorrow and absolutely KILL Romney.


The campaign has made it pretty clear that they don't want to go after Romney because they want to be the anti-Romney.

----------


## wgadget

> Romney is the nominee.  After tonight's debate, I don't think there can be any question about it.  
> 
> Please prove me wrong, because I badly want Paul to be the nominee.


Romney may have cash, but so does Ron, and he doesn't have the RON PAUL ARMY.

----------


## 0zzy

> It's weird seeing all the Jan '12 join dates. I feel old. Haha!


I'm older :P.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

"RP wins the debate on Twitter!" lolz.

----------


## pacelli

wow that media "analyst" panel wasn't biased or anything... they took 20 minutes away from the debate time just to have every single "analyst" suggest that Mitt is the front runner and is basically going to get the nomination.

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul wins Most Tweets with 29%.

----------


## NaturalMystic

> I wish he would EXPLAIN WHAT "LIQUIDATE THE DEBT" means.


get the f rid of it at market value

----------


## WD-NY

> Spin Room. Guess Who??


#masterspinningFTW

----------


## EBounding

> I wish he would EXPLAIN WHAT "LIQUIDATE THE DEBT" means.


Yes.

----------


## r3volution

> Don't feel bad...those 60 year-olds are made better than they used to be.  I'd tap that too.


 eww , this post alone deserves its own forum section . like not topics ..

----------


## walt

In 2008, we sent out raw video of spin room, I wish they were doing that again...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm older :P.


I'm gettin up there myself.

----------


## wgadget

Maybe tomorrow they'll ALL attack Romney.

----------


## 89five.o

When will Ron be in Indiana? I've been a fan since '07 but i'd  love to see him in person.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Don't feel bad...*those 60 year-olds are made better than they used to be.*  I'd tap that too.


The new cougars?!?

----------


## r3volution

> Romney may have cash, but so does Ron, and he doesn't have the RON PAUL ARMY.


 tru

----------


## wgadget

> get the f rid of it at market value


Yes, I know, but does Joe Six-Pack?

----------


## LisaNY

Well, that was a waste of time.  I tuned in the last hour and hardly saw Ron at all, just the other doofs going back and forth.  And why was there no time limit?  It sounded like they were giving stump speeches instead of debating.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> eww , this post alone deserves its own forum section . like not topics ..


What, you age-ist, bro?

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Any one notice when Mittens gets stuck he defers to Ron ?

----------


## matt0611

Good debate tonight. One of Ron's best IMO.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Looking through the comments, I think many people watch debates differently than I do.  You don't win by being the best all night, you win by getting the best line that will be repeated and avoiding a huge mistake.

Romney did well but so did Ron.

Huntsman speaking Mandarin is going to be the joke of this debate and it was a huge error.

The most effective attack was Ron on Newt and service.  But I still think more work needs to be done on Santorum.  They're pushing the right to work thing really hard ahead of SC, and given the Boeing thing, it might make a lot of sense.

----------


## KingNothing

> Only Huntsman's surrogate in the spin room?
> 
> WTF?


Generally, campaigns only head to the spin room if they feel that they need to clarify something that happened in the debate.  Translation: heading there is usually a sign of desperation of a mistake in the debate.


Having not watched this debate, I can't say if that holds here.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The new cougars?!?


BINGO!

----------


## SilentBull

They gave Ron an A

----------


## icon124

I'll start asking for the TUBBEEEEE

----------


## wd4freedom

> Romney is the nominee.  After tonight's debate, I don't think there can be any question about it.  
> 
> Please prove me wrong, because I badly want Paul to be the nominee.


You need to better understand the delegate process and essentially as of today no delegates have been committed.  Primaries are about delegates....nothing else.  The debates are fodder for big money, msm, party goons, and blabbering buffoons.  Paul knows what it takes to win the delegates and we have not yet had the first primary vote.  Keep supporting every effort that helps get delegates.

----------


## tucker

> What, you age-ist, bro?


 Quoted because I laughed, hard.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Someone post a highlight reel in the morning, plz.  I missed most of the debate.

----------


## walt

Where's the ask the constitutionalist Romney youtube? 5,4,3,2,1....

----------


## AhuwaleKaNaneHuna

> Any one notice when Mittens gets stuck he defers to Ron ?


I notice. Would make a good youtube video sliced in with Mitt talking about how we need leadership, then clips of Mitt deffering to Paul to take the lead. lol

----------


## wgadget

> Looking through the comments, I think many people watch debates differently than I do.  You don't win by being the best all night, you win by getting the best line that will be repeated and avoiding a huge mistake.
> 
> Romney did well but so did Ron.
> 
> Huntsman speaking Mandarin is going to be the joke of this debate and it was a huge error.
> 
> 
> 
> The most effective attack was Ron on Newt and service.  But I still think more work needs to be done on Santorum.  They're pushing the right to work thing really hard ahead of SC, and given the Boeing thing, it might make a lot of sense.


And Perry BOMBED by saying he wants more troops in Iraq.

----------


## slamhead

> this thread has had 43,000+ views...


These are not unique correct? How many unique IPs tonight?

----------


## yatez112

I feel like in the next debate it might help Ron (in SC?) if he simply asked:

What part of "Don't Tread on Me!" do you not understand?

:Boss:

----------


## sailingaway

> Someone post a highlight reel in the morning, plz.  I missed most of the debate.


I missed all of it, my initial stream didn't work and then we got Ron trending nationwide and I was distracted....

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul is a "wild card" who's in for the LONG HAUL.

Could cause the Republicans "some headaches."  LOL

----------


## opinionatedfool

> this thread has had 43,000+ views...


WOW!

----------


## sailingaway

> These are not unique correct? How many unique IPs tonight?


lol!

Probably about 25,000. We've been in the 20K's the last few days.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Well, that was a waste of time.  I tuned in the last hour and hardly saw Ron at all, just the other doofs going back and forth.  And why was there no time limit?  It sounded like they were giving stump speeches instead of debating.


Definitely watch the tube when it's up. It was great!

----------


## mosquitobite

> They didn`t let him speak again, same as last time. They`ve let all others ramble endlessly for minutes on end, but when it came to Paul, they`ve attacked him with loaded crappy questions and allowed only short answers.


The difference is this time his answers were great and he FINALLY did like the other candidates do when they get tough questions - he turned them into something else/positive.  (like the racist stuff)

----------


## gmc1988

> i fking hate george
> i have said it before this started
> he is the most anti ron paul person, more so than fox people
> its trully disgrace


I agree. Many commentators are only in it for the money and to advance their careers, but I truly think that Stephanopoulous (sp?) is a terrible human being. He disgusts me!

----------


## parocks

> I wish he would EXPLAIN WHAT "LIQUIDATE THE DEBT" means.


this

----------


## Pisces

I think Ron did great. His answers were good and with the exception of the "vision" question were pretty understandable for the average person. Even that answer wasn't terrible; talk of the business cycle and liquidating debt may leave people scratching their heads but it also reinforces the idea that he is the expert on economic issues. That can't hurt. He also smiled a lot and came off well personality wise. One of the best moments I think was when he said that his heart weeps for our returning soldiers. Even people who disagree with his foreign policy will see now where he is coming from and that it is not about "hating America". This may open them up to his ideas more.

On the other hand, I don't think this was a good night for Huntsman. He did well for most of the debate but I think he made a mistake in attacking Romney on his China trade policy. Right or wrong, bashing China for unfair trade practices is popular. Huntsman made it worse by talking down to Mitt and speaking Chinese. People will think he's siding with China. That may be simple-minded, but a lot of voters are simple-minded.

----------


## seawolf

Our Champion did well overall, especially in the first hour.....the last 50 minutes he basically faded away because ABC did not want him to improve his standing.  They knew he was having his best debate!!!

I have to admit that I agreed with the panel.....Romney really was not touched tonight.....Newt is ready to bow out after SC....Huntsman will be gone by next Friday.....unless two miracles happen.  Oh I almost forget, Perry will be heading for the firing range back in Texas after Jan 17th as well.  

Santorum may last until Florida, but not much farther......everyone but Romney and Paul are running out of money.....

The media drumbeat, however, is just building that Mitt is going to be the nominee.  Ron's ad's are going to have to start going after Romney, right after South Carolina hard,  like the serial hypocrisy ads.!!!

----------


## NEPatriot

So sick of this. I despise the media. I DESPISE them.
In the second segment Ron Paul started nailing every answer. He was on fire. He was the only candidate that doesn't sound like a moronic cyborg answering questions. So the media, like always, just completely starts ignoring him.

Ron Paul almost got a three way tie for first in Iowa. He's polling second in New Hampshire. He should have been given a LOT more time. Once he started nailing the questions and completely TAKING CONTROL of the entire debate they black him out. They started giving him 30 seconds per 30 minutes for the last hour of that debate.

Absolutely despicable. Journalists are the scum of the American people!

If Ron Paul was given fair time he would be #1 in the polls and these scoundrels know it.

----------


## oboym

So most of them want to take the loop holes out of tax code.  "Witch means higher taxes."  But don't want to cut no spending.

----------


## Hoax

> I wish he would EXPLAIN WHAT "LIQUIDATE THE DEBT" means.


No, you really don't.  It means alot of people lose alot of money and alot of people lose jobs.  But it is necessary for getting the economy back on track.  Without getting rid of malinvestment, no sustained new growth can be achieved.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> So most of them want to take the loop holes out of tax code.  "Witch means higher taxes."  But don't want to cut no spending.


"expand the tax base" means "tax the middle class more"  (this was a Romney quote)

----------


## farrar

http://youtu.be/SvZ5D_fU39w

----------


## Liberty Shark

In this debate tonight, the media tried a somewhat different/new tactic in regards to Dr. Paul. I think it was a purposeful tactic on their part. I think they tried to force Dr. Paul into going after the other candidates, especially Santorum and Gingrich. Why would they attempt this strategy? Probably to attempt to drive up Dr. Paul's unfavorable numbers in terms of net favorable/unfavorable. However, I don't think they succeeded. I have always thought that Dr. Paul has his best debate performances and answers when he is somewhat "intense" or maybe even a little "fired up", and some of his answers tonight confirmed this opinion. He really landed a punch on Gingrich over the draft issue, but Gingrich tried the sympathy trick by mentioning his father or something. However it is also important to note the usual trickery that the media used towards Paul in this instance. I think Dr. Paul only planned to use the draft issue if Gingrich attempted to go after him first. So, the media tried to negate this possibility by directly asking Paul about it, which is pretty pathetic by the moderators of the debate. This was an attempt by the media to drive up negatives, but I think they failed. Overall, given what was thrown at him, I think Dr. Paul did great in this debate.

----------


## drak

When Romney said "Could it constitutionaly be done? We can ask our constotutionalist here..." I believe that should be in some new Paul videos.

----------


## 89five.o

Romney has always been the one pushed for the nomination. When only he and Ron are left I think Mitt will look foolish under pressure attacked by Ron.

----------


## Bonnieblue

Stephanopoulous is Wormtongue.

----------


## dante

> So sick of this. I despise the media. I DESPISE them.
> In the second segment Ron Paul started nailing every answer. He was on fire. He was the only candidate that doesn't sound like a moronic cyborg answering questions. So the media, like always, just completely starts ignoring him.
> 
> Ron Paul almost got a three way tie for first in Iowa. He's polling second in New Hampshire. He should have been given a LOT more time. Once he started nailing the questions and completely TAKING CONTROL of the entire debate they black him out. They started giving him 30 seconds per 30 minutes for the last hour of that debate.
> 
> Absolutely despicable. Journalists are the scum of the American people!
> 
> If Ron Paul was given fair time he would be #1 in the polls and these scoundrels know it.


Ron had the 3rd most time behind Santorum and then Romney just had a ton of time.  I thought until the last half hour Ron got a good amount of time to speak.  Most people only watch these things for the first hour anyway.  I also thought that this was one of Ron's top 2 debates.  His answers were good.  He deflected the 3rd party and newsletter questions back into sound positions.  He attacked Santorum, sternly but politely told Romney off when he interrupted Ron, and absolutely destroyed Newt in his exchange over calling Newt a chickenhawk.  Newt claiming that he shouldn't have had to be drafted because he had a wife and kid.  Most of our military leave behind spouses and children when they go to war.  Paul's response - "I had a wife and two children when I was drafted, and I went."  Newt is sliding, Santorum's siding with big labor will go over absolutely horribly in South Carolina.  Paul is in line to finish a strong second in NH -then finish beating down Newt and Santorum in South Carolina.  After that its Paul vs. Romney.  Paul will congregate the anti-Romney vote.

----------


## Ssd

There were three points I loved. One was Paul saying that he was married with two kids and went to serve in the air force. Second was Mitt telling George S to ask Paul as he was the constitutionalist (but it may have been a diss as the question was stupid). Third was Paul telling Santorum to shut up as a grown-up was talking.

----------


## Crickett

> "I had 2 kids and I still went". wow He just knocked out Gingrich.


That was so good and it was the way Ron said it. He butted in and VERY seriously said " I just need to say one thing! I had a wife and TWO kids, and I went." That was all he said. The look on Newt's face was priceless! His arrogance just ran right off of it.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> No, you really don't.  It means alot of people lose alot of money and alot of people lose jobs.  But it is necessary for getting the economy back on track.  Without getting rid of malinvestment, no sustained new growth can be achieved.


This

I wish he would STOP saying that we need to liquidate the debt.  Yes, it's necessary, but it's not what people want to hear.  It's like having to have a very serious surgery.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

A new GOP is emerging that has four clear quadrants---big-business establishment moderate (Gingrich, Romney), evangelical/social conservatives (Santorum, Perry), libertarian populists (Paul, anti-war Tea party), and independent conservatives (more secular, pro war, some Tea partiers). They each seem to be breaking down into clean 25% brackets, hence Romney's famous 25-30% ceiling, and Paul's mid-twenties showing in polls and in IA. 

The independents are the swing vote, and while they are not sold on Paul, they definitely are tired of Romney moderates---they are the main group that has jumped from Bachmann to Perry, Cain and Gingrich. The Christian conservatives also detest Romney, but do not have a settled leader the way libertarians have in Paul. Paul just has to shave enough evangelicals, along with swing conservatives to build a 40% voting base, which should be enough to win most contests going forward.

----------


## specsaregood

> John Adams wrote the Constitution.





> ................John Adams didn't write the Constitution, Mitt.





> HOLY $#@!, JOHN ADAMS WROTE THE CONSTITUTION!
> Thanks for correcting history, Mitt!





> John Adams wrote the Constitution?





> John Adams site wrote the constitution?


He wrote the MA state constitution.

----------


## WD-NY

For those questioning why Ron didn't attack Romney..




> @alexcast Alex Castellanos 
> why did no one take romney on tonight? *you don't shoot at the king, unless you can bring him down*. too dangerous. they smell a winner.


Just because the media refuses to acknowledge the soundness of Ron's strategy doesn't mean it isn't sound. The "king" will be taken down when the time is right and Ron is the only option left for the 70% of "not-Romney" voters in the GOP

----------


## Liberty Shark

Also, to elaborate a little further, I'd give Dr. Paul a 8.5 out of 10 in terms of scoring this debate. I believe Dr. Paul and Romney won this debate. Of course, I think Romney was pathetic as usual, but to the average person watching, including several people I have talked to here, they all thought that Paul and Romney did the best.
An interesting thing about the debate was at the end when the panel was giving their opinions, and I believe it might have possibly been Jonathan Karl who said something to the effect that Dr. Paul has been a one-man wrecking crew this primary season. We were laughing here, because he is kind of right, Paul has taken on Perry, Gingrich, and Santorum in some brutal TV ads - probably the best of the primary season.

----------


## FreedomFox

I do think Ron Paul did a pretty good job, despite the media bias. I was expecially angry when the candidates were asked on foreign policy and after several minutes of discussion, they finally let Ron Paul speak, and after he does speak, Santorum blurts out fear-mongering Iran crap and then they cut to break without a chance for Ron Paul to reply. It's amazing how low the media can go. I was infuriated. I was so mad that in fact it came to a surprise to me that he wasn't angry and didn't even ask for a chance to reply after the break. Ron Paul did a terrific job within the perameters that the media forced him to work with, but I really think he should be more aggressive and intercede within the debate and actively fight the media black out during the debate.

And I thought it was hilarious when in the end where they asked the candidates what they'd do on a Saturday, and Gingrich said something to the lines of, "I'd watch the college championship basketball game -- I mean -- football game." He had to have made that up.

----------


## gyrmnix

> For those questioning why Ron didn't attack Romney..
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the media refuses to acknowledge the soundness of Ron's strategy doesn't mean it isn't sound. The "king" will be taken down when the time is right and Ron is the only option left for the 70% of "not-Romney" voters in the GOP


It's risky.  If it comes down to that, it'll come down to which bloc is bigger, the anti-Romney vote or the anti-Paul vote.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This is what the NEOCON FOX FEAR FACTOR press, like the hoe SE CUPP, is spreading during the debate about RON PAUL.

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2011/08/11/ron-paul-why-shouldn’t-iran-want-a-nuclear-weapon/

----------


## otherone

hmmmm. from a New Hampshire POV, Paul secured second place as Cantonese-Huntsman shot himself in the face.   As far as NC, Romney, Gingrich, and Sanctitorum scored points for Roe v Wade and the 'no Adam and Steve' dealio....(IMO)

----------


## farrar

http://youtu.be/SvZ5D_fU39w

repost incase others haven't seen yet.

ron paul highlights

----------


## NancyNYC

> wow that media "analyst" panel wasn't biased or anything... they took 20 minutes away from the debate time just to have every single "analyst" suggest that Mitt is the front runner and is basically going to get the nomination.


Yeah, isn't that amazing?  All it took to decide is the Iowa Caucus -- you know, the same one that would have been totally discredited if Ron Paul had won it.

----------


## Lavitz

> He wrote the MA state constitution.


Correct, and I withdrew my statement after another member pointed it out, but I'm sure a lot of viewers reacted just like us and thought Romney was referring to the U.S. Constitution.

----------


## ItsTime

Amount: $50.00
Transaction ID: xxxxxxx
Transaction date/time: 2012-01-07 22:21:50


https://secure.ronpaul2012.com

----------


## otherone

I gotta buddy in Portland who just called me from a German social club to tell me he has both a senior Lib and a senior Conservative voting for Paul.

----------


## gyrmnix

> wow that media "analyst" panel wasn't biased or anything... they took 20 minutes away from the debate time just to have every single "analyst" suggest that Mitt is the front runner and is basically going to get the nomination.


At least we didn't have to hear Diane Sawyer speak anymore.

----------


## thehungarian

How was the second half of the debate? The football game consumed me.

----------


## Liberty Shark

From this debate, it is now clear that the media thinks that foreign policy is Dr. Paul's strongest issue, as they didn't seem eager to ask him about it. It seemed as though they were trying to help Huntsman with independent voters by asking multiple questions/followups on foreign policy. However, Huntsman did not have great answers, he could have done much better.
I was also surprised that the Huntsman china "controversy video" wasn't brought up. Obviously it shouldn't have, but I expected the media to try everything as usual to attack and smear. The moderators also botched their attempted smear on the newsletters. Most of NH, and indeed most voters in the country, are unaware of this supposed controversy, and without providing quotes, which the moderators didn't, it really blunted the smear, and Dr. Paul really answered the question well, a home run as far as I'm concerned.
I have my doubts on how many people will actually watch the debate tomorrow. It's going to be very early, and people just saw 2 hrs worth of debating. Many people have probably now gone to sleep after watching the debate, what are the odds that the first thing they want to do when they wake up tomorrow is to watch another debate? I'm bet NBC gets their usual audience, but probably not a substantial larger amount than normal, although I could be wrong.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You need to better understand the delegate process and essentially as of today no delegates have been committed.  Primaries are about delegates....nothing else.  The debates are fodder for big money, msm, party goons, and blabbering buffoons.  Paul knows what it takes to win the delegates and we have not yet had the first primary vote.  Keep supporting every effort that helps get delegates.


And seriously, how do these talking heads not comprehend that the primary reason everybody else is fighting it out to be the antiromney instead of hitting Romney, has a lot to do with the new proportional delegates rule.  This thing is still going to be live after SuperTuesday.  I don't think that's happened in a Republican Primary in the last...50-60 years?

----------


## trojansc82

> And seriously, how do these talking heads not comprehend that the primary reason everybody else is fighting it out to be the antiromney instead of hitting Romney, has a lot to do with the new proportional delegates rule.  This thing is still going to be live after SuperTuesday.  I don't think that's happened in a Republican Primary in the last...50-60 years?


1964. Goldwater was able to defeat the liberal moderate Rockefeller for the GOP nomination, despite the fact the establishment GOP wanted Rockefeller to win the nomination.

I really hope the 2012 GOP convention comes down to a brokered convention.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> For those questioning why Ron didn't attack Romney..
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the media refuses to acknowledge the soundness of Ron's strategy doesn't mean it isn't sound. The "king" will be taken down when the time is right and Ron is the only option left for the 70% of "not-Romney" voters in the GOP


Not to mention the new RNC proportional delegate rule changes pretty much everything.  the pundits are talking like it's 2008, but in 2012 the game has changed.  It's more marathon and less sprint now.

----------


## ZanZibar

> ABC = $#@!s broadcasting crap


LOL.... I ROFL and fell out of my chair laughing at that...

----------


## ZanZibar

> This woman has a frozen face.


Botox will do that to ya. It literally kills the nerves.

----------


## PreDeadMan

roflmao i loved the part where ron paul was like "please don't interrupt me" when asked about if he'd run as a 3rd party candidate LOL that was just so awesome the way he said it

----------


## thehungarian

> He wrote the MA state constitution.


Ah. Thanks.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Diane definitely got a bong hit in during that commercial break.


ha ha ha the comedy never stops around here

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I do think Ron Paul did a pretty good job, despite the media bias. I was expecially angry when the candidates were asked on foreign policy and after several minutes of discussion, they finally let Ron Paul speak, and after he does speak, Santorum blurts out fear-mongering Iran crap and then they cut to break without a chance for Ron Paul to reply. It's amazing how low the media can go. I was infuriated. I was so mad that in fact it came to a surprise to me that he wasn't angry and didn't even ask for a chance to reply after the break. Ron Paul did a terrific job within the perameters that the media forced him to work with, but I really think he should be more aggressive and intercede within the debate and actively fight the media black out during the debate.
> 
> And I thought it was hilarious when in the end where they asked the candidates what they'd do on a Saturday, and Gingrich said something to the lines of, "I'd watch the college championship basketball game -- I mean -- football game." He had to have made that up.


Did you really just say "expecially"?

*facepalm*

----------


## ZanZibar

> LOL..."This is the United States of America where we have no class."


So does Perry

----------


## ZanZibar

> Generally, campaigns only head to the spin room if they feel that they need to clarify something that happened in the debate.  Translation: heading there is usually a sign of desperation of a mistake in the debate.
> 
> 
> Having not watched this debate, I can't say if that holds here.


That's not actually true.

----------


## cornell

Are there any full videos of the debate up?

----------


## Lavitz

> Did you really just say "expecially"?
> 
> *facepalm*


To be fair, "x" is right below "s" on the keyboard.

----------


## rprprs

> Amount: $50.00
> Transaction ID: xxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time: 2012-01-07 22:21:50
> https://secure.ronpaul2012.com


Best post in this thread...and I read every single one.
(so far)

----------


## LiveForHonortune

Well hopefully Gingrich and Santorum were taken care of. Perry is just... Perry. 

The only thing I hope people see is the absolutely ridiculous amount of media bias agianst Ron Paul. I refuse to believe Americans can be this blind or stupid.

----------


## wstrucke

nevermind

----------


## jtstellar

romney is obviously pushing paul.. he would probably prefer paul over other candidates because he thinks paul has trouble with some foreign policy hawks.  his strategy benefits us at this stage, of course.  it's interesting how the two biggest establishment guy perry and romney both seem to have taken a liking to paul, albeit romney's friendliness a more calculated one.

----------


## FreedomFox

> Did you really just say "expecially"?
> 
> *facepalm*


Yes.

If a spelling error made you facepalm, I don't know what to say

----------


## itsnobody

Now to wait for the next debate which is in a few hours...

----------


## wstrucke

> Now to wait for the next debate which is in a few hours...


Tomorrow's Debate

----------


## jtstellar

> hmmmm. from a New Hampshire POV, Paul secured second place as Cantonese-Huntsman shot himself in the face.   As far as NC, Romney, Gingrich, and Sanctitorum scored points for Roe v Wade and the 'no Adam and Steve' dealio....(IMO)


  i winced when huntsman said that.  i speak mandarin fluently and quite frankly i had no idea what the f* he was saying.  he spit out a line that not even those well versed in mandarin could understand, just to shoot himself in the other foot and lose a presidential debate as well by being marked as a chinese kinsman.  can't get any worse than that.

----------


## Lavitz

> i winced when huntsman said that.  i speak mandarin fluently and quite frankly i had no idea what the f* he was saying.  he spit out a line that not even those well versed in mandarin could understand, just to shoot himself in the other foot and lose a presidential debate as well by being marked as a chinese kinsman.  can't get any worse than that.


I disagree. I believe Ron butchering a line in Farsi could be worse, lol. But really, you mean he didn't even say anything meaningful? Guess his Mandarin isn't as impressive as I thought.

----------


## jtstellar

> I disagree. I believe Ron butchering a line in Farsi could be worse, lol. But really, you mean he didn't even say anything meaningful? Guess his Mandarin isn't as impressive as I thought.


 something along the lines of "get our heads cleared up" i believe.. but he totally rushed the sentence so the beginning and end were both mumbled.  reminds me of those hollywood actors when one would occasionally butcher a line in foreign language just to sound cool, because english natives don't know what he's saying.  i have no doubt he can speak some mandarin, but the occasion was bad to a degree that could only be described as painful-- at the height of American nationalism, of all times, during an *American presidential debate*, of all places.

----------


## blazeKing

I was happy to see Ron slaughter Newt...revenge is so sweet.

----------


## tremendoustie

> that's Compassion, at least 3 of the times!


Not just that -- the new campaign ad (with the interviews) ran at least 2 times, the "politics as usual" ad ran at least twice, and I think the anti-santorum one ran once.

At least three of the breaks had more than one RP ad. Romney and huntsman were the only others with ads, but Paul had more than both of them put together.

----------


## Lavitz

> something along the lines of "get our heads cleared up" i believe.. but he totally rushed the sentence so the beginning and end both sounded like mumbling.  reminds me of one of those hollywood actor butchering a line in foreign language just to sound cool, because english natives don't know what he's saying.  i have no doubt he can speak some mandarin, but the occasion he chose was painfully bad.


Interesting. +rep for clarity. Your analogy reminds me of a time I was supposed to be reading the opening of _Don Quixote_ in Japanese to a room full of students, but I froze up and then just started throwing out random phrases and nobody knew the difference. So it happens, and Huntsman should have known better than to try it in this setting. He alienated a good deal of Republicans and couldn't even get the phrase right. 

I have a feeling this will be the joke of the debate...in China: "Former U.S. Ambassador speaks Mandarin in Presidential debate; messes up phrase"

----------


## libertyguy

My favorite moment was when the candidates were asked what they would like to be doing if they were not participating in the debate.  Most said watch a ball game, but RP said spend time with family, and if they were all in bed, read an economic textbook.  This was classic.

As a comment, I sure would not recommend he read any of the econ textbooks I read in college in the 80's that proposed Keynesian Economics as the rule of economics and how societies should be ordered.

----------


## jtstellar

> Interesting. +rep for clarity. Your analogy reminds me of a time I was supposed to be reading the opening of _Don Quixote_ in Japanese to a room full of students, but I froze up and then just started throwing out random phrases and nobody knew the difference. So it happens, and Huntsman should have known better than to try it in this setting. He alienated a good deal of Republicans and couldn't even get the phrase right. 
> 
> I have a feeling this will be the joke of the debate...in China: "Former U.S. Ambassador speaks Mandarin in Presidential debate; messes up phrase"


i edited and added that he's doing this at the height of american nationalism of all times and with it an animosity towards china.. but ya, his feat was horrifyingly bad and it really requires no additional stretching or emphasis.

ron on the other hand did great with the third party question by saying "well i need to put some pressure on these guys [to be conservative]" which quite frankly is a reason i believe many tea party republicans can accept

----------


## tremendoustie

> Please God, let the Compassion ad be playing right now.


It was.

----------


## AllAboard

I thought Paul did well articulating his talking points and elaborating his thoughts while doing it in a manner that humors the process of the MSM debate format. Not only that, he seemed very composed under heavy scrutiny -- remaining humble while being firm and standing tall. I don't know, but in my opinion over the last few weeks Dr. Paul has finding his voice and presenting himself in a very favorable light to voters. It's like he has been waiting for the right time to make his case for his nomination. That time is now and into the future, moving into the primary voting season. I am very encouraged from what I saw and I believe his run at the nomination gets much more interesting going forward.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I wish he would STOP saying that we need to liquidate the debt.  Yes, it's necessary, but it's not what people want to hear.  It's like having to have a very serious surgery.


People may not WANT to hear it, but they NEED to hear it.
Being told only what they want to hear by power-seeking smooth-talkers is one of the main causes of the mess we're in.
(In fact, I would say it is THE main cause.)





> If a spelling error made you facepalm, I don't know what to say


Typos on an Internet forum --> facepalm? Wow! His nose must be *really* sore!

----------


## UNC08

Just watched the debate on DVR.  Thought Ron had a great debate.  But why in $#@! did he not mention the military donor stats?  He had the perfect opening -- it would've been organic and powerful, and he didn't do it.

The next time someone bashes him he should ask simply "Then why do I receive more from the men and women whose business it is to defend our country than everyone on this stage combine?"

Am I wrong in thinking that would mean a lot?

What retorts to that are there that don't involve criticizing our military men and women?

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## Fort Lauderdale

The American Navy Saving Iranian Fisherman from Somalian Pirates

What would have Ron Paul's response to Rick Santorum have been when Rick Santorum said there would have been no U.S. Navy there to save them had Ron Paul been President because of his non-interventionist stance? Ron Paul didn't get to answer!!

----------


## NaturalMystic

Dr. Paul should answer all criticism the same, " I am just as concerned as you about this issue, maybe even more. But, I do not always believe just because it is the most expensive solution that it is the best. Remember we are suppose to be the party of conservatives."

----------


## wgadget

All I meant was that Ron should start explaining LIQUIDATE THE DEBT in layman's terms.  5th grader.

----------

